# [Sammelthread Sacred 2] Technische Probleme, Questfragen etc.



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2008)

So, da es wohl noch keine gibt, werde ich einfach einen erstellen. Hab dazu auch gleich das erste Problem, wenn ich die Tastaturbelegung ändere und die Änderung übernehme, aus dem Spiel rausgehe, anschließend wieder neu starte ist die Tastenbelegung wieder auf Standartbelegung, was stimmt da nicht?  

Patch 2.10 ist bereits drauf! 

Ihr lieben Sternies, ergänzt den Threadtitel bitte, wenn noch etwas hinzu kommt oder euch noch was einfällt. 

_edit bumi
hab den Threadtitel ein klein wenig angepasst   
Aber danke btw. dass sich mal jemand dessen angenommen hat, die Threads hätten langsam überhand genommen   _


Nachtrag:
*- für XP Benutzer, Sacred 2 benötigt SP 3, *
*- Spiel kann einmal auf 2 verschiedene PC's installiert werden*

Nachtrag 2: *Hardwareinfos bezüglich der "Elite-Texturen"*


			
				ShiZon schrieb:
			
		

> Die minimale Hardwareanforderung für Elite-GFX laut Hersteller
> Dual-Core
> 8800 GTX
> 2 GB RAM
> ...



*Sacred 2 unter Vista & X-Fi Soundkarte, Problemlösung:*

hatte das Problem das Sacred 2 unter Vista nicht ging (schwarzes Bild), es lag an der X-Fi. Wenn man die Verknüpfung rechtsklickt und hinter der .exe -skipopenal anfügt, läuft das Spiel wieder.

Das sieht dann so aus "D:\Sacred 2\system\sacred2.exe" -skipopenal

von ShiZon


----------



## alceleniel (5. Oktober 2008)

Zur Tastenbelegung gibt es einen Workaround.

http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=50448


----------



## unpluged (5. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 05.10.2008 02:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Patch 2.10 ist bereits drauf!



Hast du den HOTFIX denn auch schon ?


----------



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2008)

alceleniel am 05.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Tastenbelegung gibt es einen Workaround.
> 
> http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=50448



Dank dir, aber wie es dort beschrieben wird, klappt es einfach nicht! Die Datei Option.txt erscheint nicht, hab den Vorgang ein paar mal wiederholt, hab übrigens XP :-o 

@bumi: Gern geschehen, bumi du bist jetzt CO?!?


----------



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 05.10.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 05.10.2008 02:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOTFIX???? Meinst du etwas dotnetfix bzw. NET Framework 2.0, das hab ich drauf.


----------



## unpluged (5. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 05.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 05.10.2008 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://update.sacred2.com/dl_german.html


----------



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 05.10.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 05.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach sooo, du meintest einen Patch-Hotfix, ich ging von was anderem aus.  

Hab dank.


----------



## Strategiehero (5. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 05.10.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach sooo, du meintest einen Patch-Hotfix, ich ging von was anderem aus.
> 
> Hab dank.



Was ist ein Patch-Hotfix eigendlich?


Vor dem erscheinen von Sacred 2 gab es einen Trailer mit dem Konzert von Blind Guardian.
Hat schon jemand die Quest gefunden?


----------



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2008)

Strategiehero am 05.10.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 05.10.2008 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wird unter anderem die Sache mit der Tastenänderung gefixt, klick doch auf den Link von unpluged, dort steht der Hotfix zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy19 (5. Oktober 2008)

Weiß einer von Euch, ob man für die Special Mounts den Reiten-Skill braucht?


----------



## ziegenbock (5. Oktober 2008)

Strategiehero am 05.10.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem erscheinen von Sacred 2 gab es einen Trailer mit dem Konzert von Blind Guardian.
> Hat schon jemand die Quest gefunden?



ich habe dazu schon einen hinweis bekommen. frag mich bitte aber nicht, wer das war oder wo. da ich aber noch nicht so weit bin im spiel (level  sollte es so ziemlich am anfang gewesen sein.


----------



## Andy19 (5. Oktober 2008)

Strategiehero am 05.10.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem erscheinen von Sacred 2 gab es einen Trailer mit dem Konzert von Blind Guardian.
> Hat schon jemand die Quest gefunden?


Ich habe die Quest auch noch nicht angefangen, aber ich habe folgende Agabe gefunden:
"im Norden der Hochelfenregion an einer Brücke. Ich glaube, es war Weitblick."?


----------



## unpluged (5. Oktober 2008)

Strategiehero am 05.10.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem erscheinen von Sacred 2 gab es einen Trailer mit dem Konzert von Blind Guardian.
> Hat schon jemand die Quest gefunden?



Der Blind Guardian Quest beginnt bei HANSI !? Sänger der BlindGuardian Gruppe, nach der Brücke zwischen dem Ort Weitblick und Thylysia. Folge dem Hauptquest gelber-organgener Pfeil, dann kommst du hin.


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Stufe 11 Schattenkrieger. Das Leuchten der Waffe und der Rüstungsteile kommt auf dem Bild natürlich nicht rüber.^^
Sieht schon gut prollig aus der Kerl. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe btw glaube ich noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, wo es so viel zu erledigen gibt. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Age of Conan im Low-Level-Bereich.


----------



## Goddess (5. Oktober 2008)

Auf Basis der gepatchten 24 Stunden Test-Version, habe ich ein G15 Profil erstellt, um das beschriebene Tastatur Problem zu umgehen. Dieses Profil möchte ich euch nun zur Verfügung stellen, denn damit lässt sich das Spiel wesentlich bequemer steuern. *click* 

Folgendes ist vor dem importieren unbedingt zu beachten! Öffnet das Profil, und scrollt ganz nach unten, bis ihr <target> </target> seht. An dieser Stelle müsst ihr dann den Pfad zur ausführbaren Datei Sacred2.exe eintragen. Hierzu ein kleines Beispiel, wie es aussehen sollte:  

		<target>
			D:\My Games XP\Ascaron Entertainment\Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel\system\sacred2.exe
		</target>

Um euch die Mühe zu ersparen, euch die G-Tasten Belegung merken zu müssen, könnt ihr ebenfalls noch folgendes machen. Weist nach dem Import die einzelnen Makros den G-Tasten zu, exportiert das Profil, und besucht dann folgende Webseite. *click* Dort könnt ihr das Profil hochladen, eine Schablone erstellen, diese danach  ausdrucken, ausschneiden, und sie über den G-Block legen.

Einige Makro-Funktionen die ich erstellt habe, möchte ich zum Abschluss noch etwas genauer erklären.

Bei einigen Makros steht hinter der Aktion ergänzend (alt). Bei den Befehlen mit ergänzendem (alt) steht es euch frei, welche davon ihr auf die G-Taste legt, da beide die exakt gleiche Aktion ausführen. Zum Beispiel  Strg + Linke Maustaste, oder Ja / Ok / Chat und die Enter Taste. 

Die Belegung für den _Kistenträger_ funktioniert nur bei Besitzern der CE-Edition, weshalb hinter dieser Aktion (CE Only!) steht.

Einige Aktionen, zum Beispiel Objekte anzeigen, sind drei mal vorhanden. Objekte anzeigen Standard bedeutet, das die Objekte nach dem Druck auf die G-Taste für einige Zeit sichtbar bleiben. Mit Objekte anzeigen Start werden sowohl Objekte als auch Namen dauerhaft angezeigt, und mit Objekte anzeigen Stop wieder ausgeblendet. Ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit den Aktionen Vorwärts und Zurück laufen, die sich aber in der Praxis als nicht sehr nützlich erwiesen haben. Diese beiden Befehle habe ich eigentlich nur der Vollständigkeit halber mit in die Makro-Liste aufgenommen.

*Nachtrag:* Ich habe meine antwort noch einmal überarbeitet und einige Fehler korrigiert. Da das Profil welches ich gestern hochgeladen habe einige Fehler enthielt, habe ich es in einer überarbeiteten Version erneut hochgeladen. Sollte jemand das Profil von gestern herunter geladen haben, so bitte ich darum es zu löschen, und es durch das neue Profil zu ersetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2008)

Goddess am 05.10.2008 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Basis der gepatchten 24 Stunden Test-Version, habe ich ein G15 Profil erstellt


  

geht das auch für die G11 ?


mal ne kurze frage: wollte mir das spiel morgen holen. wie is das mit dem kopierschutz? ich hab mir angewöhnt, viele spiele je nach laune am desktopPc oder faul auf dem sofa per Nbook zu spielen. spielstände nehm ich oper USBstick dann immer mit. kann ich sacred2 problemlos auf beiden installieren, oder gibt's da dann ärger beim aktivieren oder so?


sofern es auf dem Nbook überhaupt läuft. NWN2 und drakensang laufen einwandfrei.


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 06.10.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 05.10.2008 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoi Herb,

also du kannst das Spiel auf 2 verschiedenen PC's einmal installieren. 

ShiZoedit: Da war noch was mit Notebook-Grakas, wo hab ich das denn noch einmal gelesen, es könnten Probleme auftreten. :-o


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 06.10.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZoedit: Da war noch was mit Notebook-Grakas, wo hab ich das denn noch einmal gelesen, es könnten Probleme auftreten. :-o


 ja ja, das schreiben die entwickler aber nur, weil es bei NBook-karten schwer zu garantieren is, dass es geht. aber vermutlich läuft es problemlos, rein technisch gesehen (leistung ist wieder ne andere frage  ). haben auch viele per notie die demo gespielt. 

auf RTL oder so wird für das spiel sogar geworben "jetzt für PC und Notebooks" - ja ja, das muss man wohl scheinbar extra erwähen... der normalconsumer denkt, ein NBook sei was gaaaaaaaanz anderes als ein PC


----------



## Goddess (6. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 06.10.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 05.10.2008 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das herauszufinden, habe ich gestern versucht, bevor ich meine antwort verfasst habe. Leider konnte ich keine entsprechenden Informationen finden, um diese Frage mit absoluter Sicherheit beantworten zu können. Ich vermute aber, dass das Profil auch mit der G11 funktioniert, da sich die G11 und die G15 im wesentlichen gleichen. Falls niemand sonst eine konkrete antwort auf diese Frage geben kann, würde ich vorschlagen, du probierst es einfach selbst aus. Es kann ja nicht viel mehr passieren, als dass das Profil nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

ich hänge mich mal einfach hier mit meiner Frage an:

Kann jemand mal kurz die Charakterentwicklung beschreiben?

Konkreter: Was mich bei Sacred 1 so unheimlich gestört hat, war das einfache "finden" von Spells. Man konnte ja theoretisch mit einem Lvl. 5 Char, Lvl 40 Spells haben. Ist das jetzt auch so, oder sind die Spells/Fähigkeiten stärker an den Char.-Level gekoppelt? Gibt es vielleicht sogar einen Skilltree?

Der Levelaufstieg im ersten Teil hat mich auch wenig motiviert. Man vergab lediglich zwei Fähigkeitenpunkte bei seinem Char und konnte dann evtl. neue Ausrüstung tragen. Dsehalb war meine Motivation das Spiel weiter als Lvl. 15-20 zu spielen auf dem Nullpunkt. Ich dachte mir nur... oh aufgestiegen... 2 Punkte vergeben... und wieder 374 Gegner töten zum nächsten Lvl-Aufstieg   

Wie motivierend ist also die Char-Entwicklung?

Thx Dice


----------



## Andy19 (6. Oktober 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom Schwierigkeitsgrad? Bronze wird mir zu schnell zu leicht: Gegner (weißer Ring) sind teilweise mehrere Stufen unter dem eigenen Char., obwohl man noch lange nicht alle Quest gelöst hat. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Char. sehr langsam aufsteigt und kaum bessere Ausrüstung findet. Silber ist besser, da Gegner 2-3 Stufen über dem Char. sind, dadurch steigt man aber sehr "schnell" auf und findet bessere Gegenstände. "Hochleveln" des Char. wird aber sinnlos, weil Gegner sich der eigenen Stufe anpassen.
Was halten ihr von den Kobolden? Mir gehen dieses Missgeburten langsam auf dem S... .


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 06.10.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr vom Schwierigkeitsgrad? Bronze wird mir zu schnell zu leicht: Gegner (weißer Ring) sind teilweise mehrere Stufen unter dem eigenen Char., obwohl man noch lange nicht alle Quest gelöst hat. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Char. sehr langsam aufsteigt und kaum bessere Ausrüstung findet. Silber ist besser, da Gegner 2-3 Stufen über dem Char. sind, dadurch steigt man aber sehr "schnell" auf und findet bessere Gegenstände. "Hochleveln" des Char. wird aber sinnlos, weil Gegner sich der eigenen Stufe anpassen.
> Was halten ihr von den Kobolden? Mir gehen dieses Missgeburten langsam auf dem S... .



Bei welchen Spruch ich mir ständig einen weggrinse ist folgender, Kobold: Ich glaub ich muß kotzen! oder der "Da ist ein helles Licht, ich glaube ich sollte da reingehen!"  Auf dauer fangen die kleinen Scheißer wirklich an zu nerven, da geb ich dir recht.

Was mich ein bisschen nervt, es sind zu viele Nebenquest, kaum eine gelöst, stolpert man schon in die nächste Quest rein, Bronze finde ich für Einsteiger ganz okay, die mit Sacred 2 noch keine Erfahrung haben.


----------



## Icefighter (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich spiele zurzeit nur die Demo von Sacred 2, jedoch hab ich damit das Problem das abgeschlossene nich gespeichert werden. Nach dem laden sind alle zuvor erledigten Gegner wieder da und alle Quests können wieder neu angefangen werde. Normal ist das hoffentlich nicht?


----------



## Mothman (7. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, es gibt auch eine "Metal-Quest". Zur Belohnung gibt es einen Haufen Waffen. Unter anderem einen Drumstick und einen "Zweihänder" in ganz besonderer Form.
Man sieht's nur leider nicht ganz so gut auf dem Pic.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat 4 Sockel das Ding. 3 Davon hochwertig.


----------



## ShiZon (7. Oktober 2008)

Icefighter am 06.10.2008 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich spiele zurzeit nur die Demo von Sacred 2, jedoch hab ich damit das Problem das abgeschlossene nich gespeichert werden. Nach dem laden sind alle zuvor erledigten Gegner wieder da und alle Quests können wieder neu angefangen werde. Normal ist das hoffentlich nicht?



Nein, in der Hinsicht kann ich dich beruhigen, in der Vollversion von Sacred 2 wird nach abgeschlossener Quest gespeichert, du kannst an den Portalschreinen speichern und wenn du gepatcht hast und hast den Hotfix drauf, dann klappt auch das direkt-am-Ort Speichern mit der F9-Taste, das heißt im Klartext, es ist die Taste zwischen F8 und F10....  

Im ernst, mit dem betätigen der F9-Taste speicherst du genau dort ab wo du gerade stehst und du brauchst dann nicht mehr von einem Portalschrein aus zu starten.


----------



## cougar2010 (8. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 07.10.2008 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Icefighter am 06.10.2008 23:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Collector's Edition und wenn ich F9 drücke speichert er nur meinen Charakter und dessen Questfortschritt ab. Nie die Position. Und das mit Patch + Hotfix. Weiss ja nicht wie Du das machst und ob Du Open-Net, Closed-Net, Single oder Single-Koop (*Luft-hol*) spielst?! Würde mich mal interessieren, in welchem Modus das gehen soll..

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

cougar2010 am 08.10.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 07.10.2008 01:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert im Singleplayer Spiel, zu dem anderen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich nur Einzelspieler Kampagne zocke.


----------



## Andy19 (8. Oktober 2008)

1. Karte:
http://www.sacred-legends.de/images/content/weltkarte/Rendermaparticlegross.jpg

2.Questproblem in der Wüste (Bengaresh):
Ich bin gerade bei der Quest, wo man einen Archäologen durch ein Flussbett zu der Stadt Sulinar(?) begleiten soll. Ich bin in der Stadt und habe den Angriff überstanden, aber was jetzt? Der Questpfeil zeigt auf eine Stelle innerhalb der Stadt, aber da passiert nichts?


----------



## bumi (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab das mal aus einem geschlossenen Thread kopiert, evtl. könnt ihr dem User ja helfen:



			
				wollix am 08.10.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, denn ich komme allein nicht weiter. Ich hab mir Sacred 2 gekauft, installiert und über das Internet aktiviert. Wenn ich das Spiel nun starten will, erscheint das Logo und die Konsole arbeitet verschiedene Befehle ab, bis zu
> - connecting to local server ....
> ...


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

@wollix: Wie hast du den Sacred 2 aktiviert? Bist du direkt über die DVD auf Onlineaktivierung gegangen? Läuft im Hintergrund eine Firewall oder sonstiges, wenn du Alcohol 120% oder CloneDVD o. ä. installiert hast, schmeiß das raus.

Dein Schläppi packt gerade so die Minimal Anforderungen *In Readme schau* hat die 8600M GS eigentlich Pixel Shader 2.0? :-o


----------



## fiumpf (8. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hat die 8600 GS eigentlich Pixel Shader 2.0 Unterstützung? :-o


ähm, *hust* Pixel Shader 4.0  
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-8600M-GS.3482.0.html

Die arbeitet auch in meinem Notebook und bringt eine ganz anständige Leistung.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

fiumpf am 08.10.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tschuldige fiumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

deswegen hab ich ja auch gefragt, kenn mich nicht so mit Notebook-Grakas aus, also dann können wir die Graka definitiv ausschließen.


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2008)

halli hallo leutz...ich hätt da mal ne dumme frage....ich wollt mir das game vieleicht holen und find aber blöderweise überall verschiedene testergebnisse.einmal heißt es 79 ein ander mal wieder 89 prozent.welches testergebniss is denn nun zutreffend,und lohnt sich der kauf??? und wie oft kann man es denn nun installieren


----------



## fiumpf (8. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tschuldige fiumpf


Für was denn? Nobody is allwissend....


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 08.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> halli hallo leutz...ich hätt da mal ne dumme frage....ich wollt mir das game vieleicht holen und find aber blöderweise überall verschiedene testergebnisse.einmal heißt es 79 ein ander mal wieder 89 prozent.welches testergebniss is denn nun zutreffend,und lohnt sich der kauf???



Das Game macht tierisch Spaß ein paar Bugs sind schon drin, mit Patch+Hotfix ist es schon besser, hier ein paar Bugs, die mir aufgefallen sind:

-Derbe Wegfindungsfehler 
-NPC die dich begleiten laufen wie wild durcheinander, gehen öfter ins Kampfgetümmeln und gehen hops, ist schon einmal passiert vorhin fast schon wieder.
-NPC-Kämpfer KI ist zum heulen, mal stehen die nur rum und machen nix, labern aber wie ein Wasserfall, dann stürmen die auf Gegner los die du selbst gar nicht oder weit weg siehst, dann gehen die auch hops und du kannst nichts machen
-beschissene Kameraführung (anders kann man es nicht bezeichnen)
-dein gekauftes Reittier (Pferd) verfolgt dich auf Schritt und Tritt (Komm her Pferdchen bei Fuß, sei ein liebes Pferdchen, hol Hafer)  
-Sacred 2 stürzt schon mal ganz gerne ab (die F9-Taste wirst du lieben lernen, das kann ich dir versprechen)  

Wenn du damit leben lannst, ist Sacred 2 richtig geil. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, haben Ascaron nicht aus Sacred (Sacred Underwolrd) bzw. Sacred Gold gelernt? Das mit dem verfolgenden Pferd ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber der Rest.  

Vielleicht werden diese Fehler beim nächsten Patch behoben. Tee warten und abtrinken oder so ähnlich.

PS: Typisch ich, reiße auch noch über so was Witze!


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2008)

danke auf jeden fall schonmal für deine antwort..irgendwie bin ich jetzt noch unsicherer,,hab grad mal bei gamestar und pc action wegen nem test geschaut und da hatts richtig schlecht abgeschnitten mit 73 prozent,,hab mich so gefreut drauf und jetzt das....


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (8. Oktober 2008)

DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich hänge mich mal einfach hier mit meiner Frage an:
> 
> ...



Die Kampfkünste werden noch immer gefunden, das maximale Level dieser Kampfkünste hängt aber von gewissen Fertigkeiten ab. Für jeden der drei Kampfkunstbereiche gibt es eine Fertigkeit die diesen verbessert und eine die die Aufladezeiten verringert und das maximale Level festlegt. Nutzt man danach trotzdem noch eine Rune bekommt man nur 0,6 Punkte in der Kampfkunst und dann rapide weniger. 8 Runen und trotzdem nur 4,7 ist ärgerlich, aber das ist mir nur in der Demo passiert.
In jedem der Kampfkunstbereiche bekommst Du übrigens durch verteilte Punkte auf die zwei dazugehörigen Fertigkeiten Verbesserungspunkte, für jeden weiteren werden mehr Punkte auf den Fertigkeiten benötigt. Mit diesen Punkten kann man eine Kampfkunst dreimal verbessern, wobei man jeweils die Auswahl zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Verbesserungen hat. Bei der Geisterkohorte des Schattenkriegers ist das z.B. bessere Ausrüstung oder ein weiterer Krieger, bei einer weiteren Verbesserung dann noch ein Krieger oder bessere Waffen.

Wie in Teil 1 bekommt man bei einem Aufstieg Attributs- und Fertigkeitspunkte, bei bestimmten Leveln darf man eine neue Fertigkeit auswählen (bis man irgendwann 10 hat von den ca. 30 möglichen), dabei sind auch diese in Bereiche eingeteilt und die Hälfte kann man erst auswählen wenn man schon mindestens 5 Punkte in diesem Bereich hat.



			
				Andy19 am 08.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Questproblem in der Wüste (Bengaresh):
> Ich bin gerade bei der Quest, wo man einen Archäologen durch ein Flussbett zu der Stadt Sulinar(?) begleiten soll. Ich bin in der Stadt und habe den Angriff überstanden, aber was jetzt? Der Questpfeil zeigt auf eine Stelle innerhalb der Stadt, aber da passiert nichts?


Normalerweise sollte man wohl mit dem Archäologen reden, ist der Dir auch verreckt?



			
				wollix am 08.10.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Das liegt wie ShiZon sagte wahrscheinlich an der Firewall die das Spiel blockiert.



			
				ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 08.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann ich voll zustimmen (bis auf das Reittier, das habe ich noch nicht und bisher alles zu Fuß gemacht), würde aber noch Folgendes hinzufügen:
- Steckenbleiben zwischen Objekten bzw. auch auf einigen freien Wegen
- Gegner die nach ihrem Tod in der Animation feststecken
- Gegner die auf der Stelle stehen und alles ignorieren oder auch schon mal in einem Kampf plötzlich umdrehen und wieder weiter laufen als wäre nichts

Ansonsten noch einige weitere kleinere Bugs und einmal ist mir das komplette Interface bis auf die Minimap verschwunden. Im späteren Spielverlauf habe ich an meinem PC auch immer wieder das Problem, dass die FPS auf der Weltkarte stark einbrechen und diese kaum nutzbar ist. Das störendste sind aber die Abstürze, ich habe nur im LAN gespielt und im Gegensatz zum SP muss man sich dann auch immer wieder zum letzten Seelenstein teleportieren und von dort aus wieder loslaufen. Glücklicherweise stehen diese einigermaßen dicht verteilt und werden einem schon zuvor angezeigt, so dass man ein Ziel hat.

Ohne die Bugs ist die 89% Wertung sicher gerechtfertigt, mit denen dann eher die 70er. Probiere doch vorher mal die Demo aus, da weisst Du zumindest schon mal wie und ob bei Dir läuft, einige Bugs triffst Du dort auch schon. Wenn Dir der erste Teil gefallen hat wird es der zweite auch, aber wenn Du weitere Patches abwartest wird es besser.


----------



## Andy19 (8. Oktober 2008)

> Andy19 am 08.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein nur Wulbi (?) und die 2 Soldaten waren  tot. Der Archäologe löst sich ja in seine "Bestandteile" auf sobald man angekommen & geredet hat und danach folgt der Angriff. Nachdem ich das Spiel, aber neu geladen habe waren Wulbi und die 2 Soldaten wieder da und  an der gekennzeichneten Stelle wartete auch diesmal dieser Skeletttyp. Danach hatte ich gleich das nächste "Problem", weil Wulbi und der Soldat mich nicht verlassen wollten, obwohl die Quest eigentlich erledigt war? Aber als im Dorf des Archäologen zurück war und ich diese Befreie das Dorf von den Feinden Quest erledigt hatte waren auch Wulbi und Co. weg.


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 08.10.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > Andy19 am 08.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Könnte unter Umständen ein Quest-Bug sein, sowas ähnliches hatte ich im ersten Teil und es ging darum fünf Säulen zu aktivieren um durch das Tor zu kommen, links oben neben dem Tor (Lange Mauer in der Mitte ein Gittertor) stand ein Magier mit einer Quest und mittig beim Gebüsch stand ein Maler ebenfalls mit einer Quest, ich such und such und such, es war nix markiert, gar nix.

Weiter links ging es wieder zur Höhle zurück mit einem unterirdischen Tunnelsystem, diese 5 Säulen waren da drin, durch dummen Zufall hab ich eine Säule entdeckt und die anderen 4 folgten im Anschluß, was hab ich da abgekotzt.


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2008)

Wo und wann bekommt man denn die Möglichkeit ein Reittier zu kaufen? 
Bin jetzt Stufe 18. Muss man eine bestimmte Stufe erreichen? Was kostet dann so ein Mount? 
Reitet schon jemand?


----------



## Andy19 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mothman am 09.10.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo und wann bekommt man denn die Möglichkeit ein Reittier zu kaufen?
> Bin jetzt Stufe 18. Muss man eine bestimmte Stufe erreichen? Was kostet dann so ein Mount?
> Reitet schon jemand?


Dein Special Mount bekommst du erst in der Menschenwelt. Du kommst daran vorbei, wenn du der Hauptquest folgst. Die Mounts sind ziemlich teuer, aber hängt glaub ich auch von deinem Level ab. In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen: Level ca. 20; Kosten ca. 150000. Ich habe meinen mit Level 35 geholt und musste etwas über 500000 zahlen.


http://forum.sacred-game.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28892&d=1223242636

Kleiner Zusatz: Sobald du die Karte zur Kreatureninsel hast kannst du jeden Hafen im Spiel benutzen, um zur Insel zu gelangen.


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke. Aber kann es sein, dass es ein Unterschied macht, ob man die "gute", oder die "böse" Kampagne spielt? Ich spiele nämlich als Schattenkrieger die "böse" Kampagne.


Es gibt so massig Nebenquests, dass ich der Hauptquest noch garnicht so weit gefolgt bin.^^
Aber "Reiten" als Skill hab ich schon erlernt. Oder braucht man das garnicht um reiten zu können?


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2008)

Mothman am 09.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Aber kann es sein, dass es ein Unterschied macht, ob man die "gute", oder die "böse" Kampagne spielt? Ich spiele nämlich als Schattenkrieger die "böse" Kampagne.
> 
> 
> Es gibt so massig Nebenquests, dass ich der Hauptquest noch garnicht so weit gefolgt bin.^^
> Aber "Reiten" als Skill hab ich schon erlernt. Oder braucht man das garnicht um reiten zu können?



Ich galub das ist wie im ersten Teil gehalten, wo man vom Pferd aus die Gegner bekämpfen konnte. Auf dem Weg nach Tyslium oder wie die Stadt gleich hieß, ist auf der linken Seite ein Lager, dort gibt es einen Pferdehändler, die Farbe des Pferdes kann dort ausgewählt werden und ich glaub sogar die Klassen, kann sein das es nur eine Klasse gibt, hab da nicht so genau hingesehen.


----------



## Andy19 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mothman am 09.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber "Reiten" als Skill hab ich schon erlernt. Oder braucht man das garnicht um reiten zu können?


Du kannst die Special Mounts auch ohne diesen Skill reiten. Der Reiten-Skill beeinflusst, aber schon die Werte (Geschwindigkeit u.s.w.). Noch gibt es auch keine Ausrüstung für die Mounts, aber das soll nachgeliefert werden.


----------



## wollix (9. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @wollix: Wie hast du den Sacred 2 aktiviert? Bist du direkt über die DVD auf Onlineaktivierung gegangen? Läuft im Hintergrund eine Firewall oder sonstiges, wenn du Alcohol 120% oder CloneDVD o. ä. installiert hast, schmeiß das raus.
> 
> Dein Schläppi packt gerade so die Minimal Anforderungen *In Readme schau* hat die 8600M GS eigentlich Pixel Shader 2.0? :-o




Ich habe das Spiel direkt über die DVD online aktiviert und auch eine positive Rückmeldung bekommen. Auf dem Rechner laufen keinerlei Kopierprogramme, und weder Firewall noch Virenscanner sind aktiviert. Nun ist mir freilich klar, das dieser Laptop, besonders mit dieser Grafikkarte, nicht gerade ein Ausbund an Performance ist, aber dennoch sollte das Spiel ja wohl wnigstens starten oder eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben. Na gut, ich werde sehen, wie es zu Hause auf meinem dortigen Rechner läuft, bzw. ob überhaupt. WinXP mit SP3 soll ja reichen.

Grüße

wollix


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute. Da mein Thread dichtgemacht wurde und ich eigentlich nicht in diesem Spoiler verseuchtem Thread posten wollte, bleibt mir aber wohl nichts anderes übrig. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen (Ich kopiere einfach meine Fragestellung noch einmal).

Hallo Gemeinde. Da Saturn das schöne Spiel Sacred 2 ja für 35 € verkauft musste ich gleich zuschlagen und möchte eigentlich gleich anfangen damit. Aber welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad empfehlt ihr? Der Höchste scheidet aus, da man ja bei nach einem Tod auch wirklich tot ist. Bleiben noch die ersten Beiden. Früher habe ich Diablo 1 + 2 gerne gespielt. Bin ich dann vielleicht kein Anfänger und sollte die mittlere Schwierigkeitsstufe wählen. Ein WOW (wenn man da überhaupt etwas vergleichen kann) hingegen schreckt mich mit seiner unglaublichen Komplexität ab. Also doch vielleicht der Leichteste?
Ich hoffe Ihr habt schon Erfahrungen sammeln können, denn ich möchte nicht 20 Stunden spielen um dann zu merken, das es zu leicht oder zu schwer ist.
Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Andy19 (9. Oktober 2008)

DarkProjekt4Ever am 09.10.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad empfehlt ihr? Ich hoffe Ihr habt schon Erfahrungen sammeln können, denn ich möchte nicht 20 Stunden spielen um dann zu merken, das es zu leicht oder zu schwer ist.
> Vielen Dank schon einmal.


Naja, ich fand Bronze viel zu einfach, weil die Gegner zu schnell umkippen, aber da ich Sacred 1 kannte und damit  wusste wie man ungefähr skillen/spielen muss hatte ich vielleicht auch einen Vorteil?


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2008)

DarkProjekt4Ever am 09.10.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute. Da mein Thread dichtgemacht wurde und ich eigentlich nicht in diesem Spoiler verseuchtem Thread posten wollte, bleibt mir aber wohl nichts anderes übrig. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen (Ich kopiere einfach meine Fragestellung noch einmal).



Wo ist denn der Thread Spoilerverseucht?  

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, Andy19 hat es schon gesagt, aber dem möchte ich noch eine Kleinigkeit hinzufügen, fü jeden der noch nie Sacred Gold gepielt hat, empfiehlt sich Schwierigkeitsgrad Bronze oder für Leute die Sacred bereits kennen, sich aber wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad unsicher sind, Bronze eignet sich auch für Zocker die es eher gemütlich angehen und Silber ist für Leute die auf etwas mehr Herausforderng stehen.  

Das wurde hier glaube schon einmal angedeutet, bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher, deswegen lieber einmal zuviel als einmal zuwenig.


----------



## stawacz79 (10. Oktober 2008)

halli hallo leutz...ich hätt da mal ne frage....ich wollt mir das game vieleicht holen und find aber blöderweise überall verschiedene testergebnisse.einmal heißt es 79 ein ander mal wieder 89 prozent.welches testergebniss is denn nun zutreffend,lohnt sich der kauf,wie oft kann ich es aktivieren und ist es wirklich so verbugt???kommt es an zb titan quest heran,,das fand ich super


----------



## ShiZon (10. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 10.10.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> halli hallo leutz...ich hätt da mal ne frage....ich wollt mir das game vieleicht holen und find aber blöderweise überall verschiedene testergebnisse.einmal heißt es 79 ein ander mal wieder 89 prozent.welches testergebniss is denn nun zutreffend,lohnt sich der kauf,wie oft kann ich es aktivieren und ist es wirklich so verbugt???kommt es an zb titan quest heran,,das fand ich super



Lies dir dazu auf Seite 4 den Beitrag von NOODLES_SOS und mir durch, da stehen die z. Z. aufgelisteten Bugs und es gibt auch Questbugs, das hast du schon einmal auf Seite 4 gefragt und deine Frage wurde beantwortet.  

Titan Quest + Immortal Throne und Sacred 2 sind beide Action-Rollenspiele die sich sehr unterscheiden, Titan Quest ist sehr linear, man findet unterwegs Nebenqueste. Bei Sacred 2 hingegen sind die Nebenqueste überall an Ancaria verstreut, bei manchen muß man sehr weite Strecken zurück legen, es gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen der alle Nebenqueste spielen möchte, es sind mehr als 600.

Imho kommt Sacred 2 nicht wirklich an Titan Quest ran, Sacred 2 macht schon Spaß aber die ganzen Bugs versauen die Spieltiefe und die Story ist auch nicht die Beste, im Grunde genommen ist Sacred 2 ein solides Action-Rollenspiel mit höhen und tiefen.


----------



## Andy19 (10. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 10.10.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Imho kommt Sacred 2 nicht wirklich an Titan Quest ran, Sacred 2 macht schon Spaß aber die ganzen Bugs versauen die Spieltiefe und die Story ist auch nicht die Beste, im Grunde genommen ist Sacred 2 ein solides Action-Rollenspiel mit höhen und tiefen.



Sacred macht richtig viel Spaß. Mit Bugs hatte ich nicht so große Probleme. Was ein Problem ist, dass durch die vielen Nebenquests, die Hauptquest nur zur einer weiteren Nebenquest degradiert wird, die zur Richtungskontrolle dient.


----------



## veilchen (11. Oktober 2008)

hallo,
also sacred 2 ist einfach genial...die nebenquest machen zwar den eindruck sie kommen zu hauf über einen, aber man muss sie nicht alle machen   
wollte mal nur schnell einen tipp geben: wie schon bei s.t.a.l.k.e.r. clear sky scheint auch sacred 2 nicht für multicore cpu's ausgelegt zu sein, sprich ein kern bearbeitet sämtliche datenströme. mit "cpu control" kann man das auf alle kerne verteilen, download lohnt wirklich!!
ich selber spiele mit vollen details und 1600x1050 auflösung im schnitt mit 60-75fps ohne aa und af (8800gt), ohne tool läuft es mit 35-40fps auch noch passabel.

beste grüße
veilchen


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

veilchen am 11.10.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> also sacred 2 ist einfach genial...die nebenquest machen zwar den eindruck sie kommen zu hauf über einen, aber man muss sie nicht alle machen
> wollte mal nur schnell einen tipp geben: wie schon bei s.t.a.l.k.e.r. clear sky scheint auch sacred 2 nicht für multicore cpu's ausgelegt zu sein, sprich ein kern bearbeitet sämtliche datenströme. mit "cpu control" kann man das auf alle kerne verteilen, download lohnt wirklich!!
> ich selber spiele mit vollen details und 1600x1050 auflösung im schnitt mit 60-75fps ohne aa und af (8800gt), ohne tool läuft es mit 35-40fps auch noch passabel.
> ...



hallöchen,,hab cpucontrol jetzt drauf kannst du mir vieleicht nochmal genau erklären wie das teil funktioniert..schönen dank schonmal


----------



## unpluged (11. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 11.10.2008 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also hab CPU Control installiert und auf AUTOMATISCH geschaltet, jetzt hab ich durch meinen Core2Duo eine bessere Grafikleistung bekommen, sprich die Framerate im Spiel ist enorm gestiegen, leider ist das Startmenü doch noch schwammig 
 :-o


----------



## ShiZon (11. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 11.10.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat CPU Control heftige Ruckler ausgelöst, hatte es auch auf Automatisch stehen, hab es deswegen auch gleich von der Platte gebannt, jetzt spinnt Sacred 2 ein bisschen.


----------



## veilchen (11. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 11.10.2008 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also geht folgendermaßen vor: 
1) Spiel starten 
2) im Hauptmenü per Tastenkombination "Alt+Tab" zum Desktop wechseln 
3) CPU Control starten
4) im linken Fenster vom Tool stehen alle aktuell laufenden Prozesse, dort nach "sacred2.exe suchen
5) mit rechter Maustaste daraufklicken und auf "alle CPUs" gehen 
6) je nachdem wieviele Cores eure CPU hat wählt ihr "1+2" oder "1+2+3+4" aus und danach das Tool minimieren sodass es im Hintergrund läuft
7) Wenn ihr einen 4-Kern Prozessor habt, dann müsst ihr unter Optionen (unten rechts) bei "Quad Core" ein Hächen setzen.

Ihr könnt Anhand der Tabelle links dann sehen wieviele Cores angesprochen werden 
(Spalte CPU). Jeder angesprochene Kern wird mit einer "1" signalisiert. "0" bedeutet dementsprechend dass der Core ruht! jedes Mal wenn ihr Sacred startet müsst ihr das immer so einstellen, ist aber nur eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden   

Hoffe alles gründlich erklärt zu haben!

beste Grüße
veilchen


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

veilchen am 11.10.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielen dank nochmal,,,so läuft es jetzt,,aber man merkt wenn die kamera rausscrollt,das meine cpu ganzschön zu ackern hatt,,das seltsame is das wenn ich grafik aa usw runterstelle ändert sich nichts,man kann es zwar spielen nur die performance könnte wirklich besser sein,,,mit abstürzen bugs etc hatt ich aber bisher überhaupt keine probleme.(schnell auf holz klopf)zum spiel selbst muss ich sagen weniger wär vieleicht mehr gewehsen,,die questflut erschlägt einen förmlich,da bin ich der meinung ist titanquest zb runder,ausgereifter.es gibt sooo viele nebenquests das man die hauptquest schnell aus den augen verliert,grafisch ist es auch kein meilenstein,,auch da kann TQ locker mit halten..,trotzdem macht es auf jeden fall spaß.nur die performance wie gesagt könnte noch nachgebessert werden,aber da mach ich mir keine sorgen das passiert bestimmt bald
 (hoffentlich)


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

ich hab da mal ne frage.ich hab grad von so nem kobold einen lavaklumpen bekommen den ich wohl vom schmied in meine waffe einarbeiten lassen kann(flammenschwert).nun hab ich das problem das  ich wenn ich das teil beim schmied in den slot lege und auf schmieden drücke das dann einfach nix passiert
 kann mir da vieleicht jemand helfen??


----------



## ShiZon (12. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal ne frage.ich hab grad von so nem kobold einen lavaklumpen bekommen den ich wohl vom schmied in meine waffe einarbeiten lassen kann(flammenschwert).nun hab ich das problem das  ich wenn ich das teil beim schmied in den slot lege und auf schmieden drücke das dann einfach nix passiert
> kann mir da vieleicht jemand helfen??



Hast du das passende Kleingeld zum schmieden lassen, dir ist schon klar das du eine Waffe brauchst mit passenden Slot , den Gegenstand den du brauchst wird angezeigt, wenn du mit dem Mauszeiger auf das leere Waffenslot gehst, die Felder sind farblich gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Andy19 (12. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal ne frage.ich hab grad von so nem kobold einen lavaklumpen bekommen den ich wohl vom schmied in meine waffe einarbeiten lassen kann(flammenschwert).nun hab ich das problem das  ich wenn ich das teil beim schmied in den slot lege und auf schmieden drücke das dann einfach nix passiert
> kann mir da vieleicht jemand helfen??


   Du kannst den Lavaklumpen in das Erweitrungsfeld legen, aber es geschieht nichts wenn du auf schmieden drückst???


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 12.10.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau,das erweiterungsfeld is grün ich kann den klumpen in den slot legen,,geld hab ich genug und wenn ich auf schmieden drücke passiert nix


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 12.10.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie erkenn ich welche waffe die richtige ist,,ich meine den slot kann ich ja mit dem klumpen belegen,,also scheints ja zu passen,,geld is genug da


----------



## Andy19 (12. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie erkenn ich welche waffe die richtige ist,,ich meine den slot kann ich ja mit dem klumpen belegen,,also scheints ja zu passen,,geld is genug da


Die Waffe ist egal, Hauptsache der Slot ist grün und du hast Geld. Aber, da du das, soweit ich das gelesen habe,  richtig gemacht hast muss es wohl ein Bug. Hör ich allerdings zum ersten Mal.


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 12.10.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm na toll,hatte bisher nicht einen einzigen nichmal n absturz und jetzt das,,kacke


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 12.10.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mal ne andere frage,,ruckelt das spiel bei auch auch so???die performance is echt beschi.....  obwohl(nur) 2ghz empfohlen werden,und ich nen AMD64X2 4400+ mit 4gb ram und hd4870 1gb hab,,zuckelt das game aufs übelste, gerade beim reiten und wenn ich die kamera weit weg rausgescrollt hab,,,habs schon mit cpu control versucht hatt aber auch nix gebracht


----------



## unpluged (12. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd' auch schon Seekrank 
 

Vllt hast du noch kein Vista installiert ?


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 12.10.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nee ich hab xp32,,aber hab grad mal gegooglet das problem haben extrem viele egal welches betriebsystem,welche grafikeinstellungen oder welcher rechner(auch mit gtx280 und core2quad)das hatt wohl mit dem ram zu tun,der sich vollsaugt und nichs wieder frei gibt..ich hab da auch kein plan von,,jedenfalls versaut mir das den ganzen spaß


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hätte ich auch eine Frage, was sind denn Runen und wann oder wo kriegt man die, hab das öfter schon bei gesockelten Waffen und Rüstungen gelesen, muß man die herstellen?
 :-o


----------



## Andy19 (13. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 13.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hätte ich auch eine Frage, was sind denn Runen und wann oder wo kriegt man die, hab das öfter schon bei gesockelten Waffen und Rüstungen gelesen, muß man die herstellen?
> :-o


Das sind doch einfach die Kampfkünste bzw. Zauber die man lernen kann, wenn die Rune findet bzw. tauscht.


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 13.10.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 13.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach soo und ich dachte irgendwie an Diablo 2?   Danke jetzt weiß ich was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

hatt jeman nun das selbe problem das er derbe performance schwierigkeiten egal auf welcher grafikstufe hatt,,,das is echt nervig....


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hatt jeman nun das selbe problem das er derbe performance schwierigkeiten egal auf welcher grafikstufe hatt,,,das is echt nervig....



Es geht doch, hast du gut gemacht!  

Was für eine Graka hast du denn, wie hoch ist AA und AFim CCC oder in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung eingestellt, schon einmal ATI Tray Tool probiert, funktioniert für ATI und Nvidia-Grakas gleichermaßen.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 13.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also hab n AMD64x2 4400+ 4gb und ne hd4870 1gb....muss ich das bei ati tray runterstellen???


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 13.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was runterstellen, ich verstehe nicht was du meinst?


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 13.10.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na AA oder was hast du gemeint,mit wie hoch?


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 13.10.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hallo??


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 13.10.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was steht bei dir im Catalyst Control Center, dieses Symbol ist rechts unten, wo sich die Uhr befinden, mit dem *C*atalyst *C*ontrol *C*enter hast du die Möglichkeit AA=Anti Aliasing und AF=Anitroper Filter einzustellen um die Grafikleistung bei Spielen zu erhöhen. Hast du was am CCC eingestellt?

Das ATI Tray Tool ist dafür gedacht, falls es zu Problemen mit Spielen oder anderer Software gibt, das CCC deinstallieren und das ATI Tray Tool installieren, dieses Tool kann auch afaik als Übertaktungsprogramm verwendet werden.

Hier der Link zum Tool: http://www.chip.de/downloads/ATI-Tray-Tools-1.3.6_13014959.html

PS: Sei doch bitte etwas geduldiger.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 13.10.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also da is alles auf den höchsten einstellungen bzw auf quallität,,,.,


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> also da is alles auf den höchsten einstellungen bzw auf quallität,,,.,



Schalte es einfach ab, das bringt schon einiges an Leistung.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 13.10.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so habs ausgemacht und probiert hatt aber nix gebracht.....würd es was bringen wenn ich im CCC  AA von 8 auf 2 oder so stelle und den rest von quallität auf leistung??


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 13.10.2008 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probier es aus und wenn es nicht klappt, schau ob es mit dem Tool läuft, sonst wüßte ich auch nicht mehr, hab eine ähnliche CPU wie du, hab in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung alles auf normal bis auf die Sache mit dem Monitor, das hab ich auf Einzel-Display. Im Spiel selbst ist AA auf 2, Auflösung 1024x768 und hab die Grafik auf Hoch stehen, es ruckelt manchmal etwas, gelegntlich bleibt das Bild ganz kurz stehen, ach ja nicht vergessen ganz wichtig sind die freudebringenden Abstürze.

Spielst du schon oder ärgerst dich noch!  *Ikea auf Schippe nehm*


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 13.10.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich hab garkeine abstürze und es is ja auch nich unbedingt die niedrige framefrate sondern mehr diese einzelnen derben ruckler,besonders bei mehreren gegnern wenn ich weit weg scrolle und wenn ich reite werden die unerträglich


----------



## zeugs8472 (14. Oktober 2008)

So hab mir gestern das Game auch zugelegt

habs gleich auf die Version 2_10_1_0 gepatcht
Allerdings konnt ichs bis jetzt noch nich zocken da mich das game nach ca. 10 sekunden immer wieder ins Hauptmenü verfrachtet.  
Es is  kein klassischer Absturz da es sogar vorher gespeichert wird.
Kann mir jemand helfen ich wills endlich länger als ein paar sekunden spieln

Grüße Zeugs


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 14.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab mir gestern das Game auch zugelegt
> 
> habs gleich auf die Version 2_10_1_0 gepatcht
> Allerdings konnt ichs bis jetzt noch nich zocken da mich das game nach ca. 10 sekunden immer wieder ins Hauptmenü verfrachtet.
> ...




ich kann dir da leider nur den tip geben,meld dich mal im sacred2 forum an,,da gibts für jedes problem n eigenen thread,,,grüße


----------



## ShiZon (14. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 14.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab mir gestern das Game auch zugelegt
> 
> habs gleich auf die Version 2_10_1_0 gepatcht
> Allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt noch nich zocken da mich das game nach ca. 10 sekunden immer wieder ins Hauptmenü verfrachtet.
> ...



Dein Rechner schafft die Anforderung oder? Hast du Elite-GFX drauf? Festplatte defragmentiert und sind alle Treiber drauf, bzw, wenn du XP hast, ist denn SP 3 drauf? :-o

@ Sternies: Wäre einer von euch so freundlich und würde die wichtigsten Punkte die bei Sacred 2 beachtet werden sollten vorne ins Startposting reineditieren.

z. B. -für XP Benutzer, Sacred 2 benötigt SP 3, 
        -Elite-GFX nur für folgende Systeme geeignet (Aufzählung folgt)


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab es seit heute und schon - trotz Anleitung - Fragen...

- wie und wann kann ich die Kampfkünste freischalten und noch verbessern? zB nen Buff wie das Energieschild der Seraphine?
- hat das was mit den Fertigkeiten zu tun?
- was sind das für Teile, die man schon zu Anfang findet und "per rechtsklick aktivieren" kann? Amulettartig, da steht aber im Infofeld nicht, was das ist. Ist das ein Effekt ähnlich eines Trankes, oder ist das was Dauerhaftes?
- Hatte nen Grafik-Freeze, Geräusche gingen weiter (auch Menü aufrufen und wieder schließen), aber sichtbar war nur ein Standbild. Kennt man das Prob? Hab schon den neuesten Patch drauf. Musste beenden per Taskmanager...


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (14. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 14.10.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab es seit heute und schon - trotz Anleitung - Fragen...
> 
> - wie und wann kann ich die Kampfkünste freischalten und noch verbessern? zB nen Buff wie das Energieschild der Seraphine?
> - hat das was mit den Fertigkeiten zu tun?
> ...



1) Die steigerst Du mit den Runen aus 3), achte aber auf das momentan maximale Level.
2) Mit gewissen Fertigkeiten kannst Du die Kampfkünste stärken bzw. die Regenerationszeit verringern und das maximale Level erhöhen. XYZkunde und -fokus heißen die meistens. Bei genügend Punkten in den Fertigkeiten gibt es auch Verbesserungen, steht bei den Balken rechts wenn man mit der Maus darüber geht. Auf Seite 2 dieses Threads habe ich das schon mal genauer beschrieben, die Hilfe im Spiel (Kästchen mit "?") helfen auch.
4) Die Form von Absturz habe ich noch nicht erlebt.




			
				ShiZon am 14.10.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sternies: Wäre einer von euch so freundlich und würde die wichtigsten Punkte die bei Sacred 2 beachtet werden sollten vorne ins Startposting reineditieren.
> 
> z. B. -für XP Benutzer, Sacred 2 benötigt SP 3,
> -Elite-GFX nur für folgende Systeme geeignet (Aufzählung folgt)


Benötigt es wirklich SP3? Es läuft bei mir und 2 Freunden auch mit SP2. Problemlos will ich ja jetzt nicht sagen  
Ich wollte den PC sowieso bald neu aufsetzen, dann auch mit SP3, vielleicht hilft das ja tatsächlich die Abstürze zu verringern.


----------



## Andy19 (14. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 14.10.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab es seit heute und schon - trotz Anleitung - Fragen...
> 
> - wie und wann kann ich die Kampfkünste freischalten und noch verbessern? zB nen Buff wie das Energieschild der Seraphine?
> - hat das was mit den Fertigkeiten zu tun?
> ...


1) Kampfkünste, Zauber, ... bekommts durch die gefundenen Runen bzw. Tausch von anderen Runen
2)-mit den Fertigkeiten kannst den Schaden erhöhen und Reg.zeit verringern
3) Runen?
4)Nein. Ich merke nur, wenn viele Menschen, Gegner bzw. Regen, dass das Bild anfängt zu ruckeln. Naja, nicht mehr die neueste CPU...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2008)

NOODLES_SOS am 14.10.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.10.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ach so, DAS sind also runen? und wie meinst du das mit dem level? hat es einen nachteil, wenn man eine rune verwendet, je nach level?

und ich muss also eine rune "energieschild" finden, damit das überhaupt erst aktiviert wird?


werd auch mal die ?-felder checken


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (14. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 14.10.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ach so, DAS sind also runen? und wie meinst du das mit dem level? hat es einen nachteil, wenn man eine rune verwendet, je nach level?
> 
> und ich muss also eine rune "energieschild" finden, damit das überhaupt erst aktiviert wird?
> 
> ...


Ja, Du musst alles erst finden, beim Combomeister kannst Du auch andere Runen eintauschen gegen diejenige welche Du gerne hättest. 4 Runen und 500 Gold, oder weniger Runen und deutlich mehr Gold kostet das. Ich sammle aber meist für andere Charaktere.

Ich meinte das Level der Kampfkunst, wenn Du in der Übersicht die Maus über eine bewegst wird Dir angezeigt welches Level Du in dieser hast und welches das nächste Level ist wenn Du jetzt eine weitere Rune benutzt. Das ist dann manchmal eben nicht 6->7, sondern 6->6,5 und dann 6,5->6,7. Mit den Fokusfertigkeiten wird das erhöht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2008)

NOODLES_SOS am 14.10.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.10.2008 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o.k, ich hab grad mal weitergespielzt und glaub, ich hab's kapiert 

aber schon wieder: ton usw. geht, nur bild bleibt ein standbild...    



hab für alles neueste treiber, windows ist quasi aktuell (lad grad noch ein paar kleine updates runter).

grakatemp is bei 60 grad (dank eines passiven accelero S1  )


*edit* scheint ein bekanntes prob zu sein: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=50573


----------



## ShiZon (14. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 14.10.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> NOODLES_SOS am 14.10.2008 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke fürs editieren, aber das zweite war eher als Beispiel gedacht.  

Äh, wo ich gerade dabei bin, wer von euch hat eine X-Fi Extreme Music PCI (eventuell auch PCI-E), also hab bei Soundquali auf niedrig gestellt, klingt nicht sonderlich, aber es läuft um einiges besser und ist nach 1 1/2 Stunden und noch mal nach 1 Srunde nicht abgeschmiert und keine Aufhänger, meine Settings im Game ist folgendermaßen:
1024x768
2x AA
Grafikeinstellung auf Hoch
Wetter ein
V-Sync aus

Versucht auch mal eine andere X-Fi oder sonstige Soundkarten. 

ShiZoedit: Herby bist du denn so frei und löscht den zweiten Nachtrag wieder raus, es liest sich schon etwas komisch, da es wirklich nur als Beispiel gedacht ist.


----------



## zeugs8472 (15. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 14.10.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 14.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also mein Rechner schafft die Anforderungen aber von SP 3 unter XP wusst ich nix werds mal unter Vista ausprobieren danke schon mal für die infos
Grüße


----------



## zeugs8472 (15. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 14.10.2008 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So hab jetzt mein XP auf SP3 gebastellt Sacred2 laüft zwar jetzt flüssiger aber trozdem bleibt das Problem das ich immer ins Hauptmenü zurückgeworfen werd bin immer noch ratlos


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab jetzt mein XP auf SP3 gebastellt Sacred2 laüft zwar jetzt flüssiger aber trozdem bleibt das Problem das ich immer ins Hauptmenü zurückgeworfen werden bin immer noch ratlos



Was hast du denn für ein PC? Äh, du hast dich doch dein Spiel Online richtig aktiviert oder? Hatte das auch, das ich als rausgeworfen wurde, prüf das doch einmal.


----------



## zeugs8472 (15. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 15.10.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig aktiviert is alles(was hat das eigentlich damit zu tun   ) Mein Rechner is Dual Core 2,4 GHz / Geforce 8600GTS / 2 Gb Ram und genug platz auf der HDD is auch


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 15.10.2008 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Spiel nicht richtig aktiviert hast, kannst du nicht spielen!  Online schaltest du den Schlüssel für das Spiel frei. (Ageia) Nvidia PhysX ist auch drauf, NetFramework wird glaub ich auch benötigt.


----------



## zeugs8472 (15. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 15.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt richtig aktiviert hab ichs ja. Spieln geht ja auch hab mitlerweile mein Inqisitor auf Stufe 5. Aber immer in Unregelmäsigen Zeitabständen(mal ne Stunde mal nur ein paar Sekunden) werd ich einfach in Hauptmenü geworfen.


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt richtig aktiviert hab ichs ja. Spieln geht ja auch hab mitlerweile mein Inqisitor auf Stufe 5. Aber immer in Unregelmäsigen Zeitabständen(mal ne Stunde mal nur ein paar Sekunden) werd ich einfach in Hauptmenü geworfen.



Was für eine Graka hast du und mit welchen Treiber, ggf. das ATI Tray Tool probieren, hab ich auch schon jemand anderen empfohlen.


----------



## zeugs8472 (15. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 15.10.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 15.10.2008 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ne nVidia 8600GTS mit der ForceWare Version 169.21
Lad mir gard den aktuellsten Treiber runter kann aber mit mein HinterwelterDorf DSL noch in stückel dauern.


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

tag auch....und hatt schon jemand ne lösung gegen die schlimmen ruckler und frp einbrüche....?


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> tag auch....und hatt schon jemand ne lösung gegen die schlimmen ruckler und frp einbrüche....?



Schon mal meinen Tip wegen der Soundkarte versucht? :-o


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 15.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo hab ich hatt aber leider nich geholfen,,aber es ist ein neuer HOTFIX AM START

http://update.sacred2.net/sacred2/update/locale/de/Sacred2-DE-2_10_0_0-2_11_2_0.exe


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 15.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die geben sich ja echt mühe, leider is "mein" fehler da noch nicht behoben (grafik bleibt stehen, aber spiel läuft weiter...)  


@Shizon: jetzt sind ja beispielsysteme drin, is doch o.k?


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 15.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei mir ruckelts wie sau,,aber ich hab die dame(christiane clarenbach)angeschrieben un die meinte das da auf jeden fall dran gearbeitet wird,,,PS ihre antwort hatt nur 2min auf sich warten lassen  RESPECT


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 15.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, da hab ich ein wenig Mist gebaut sorry, wollte dies erst beiseite lassen, sorry! Nali hat das ergänzt.
Herb was hast du denn für eine Graka oder betrifft das nur dein Notebook, hab das nicht ganz mitbekommen mit deinem Problem.

ShiZoedit: Bevor ich das jetzt ganz vergesse, ein kleiner Hinweis zu den Bugs

-Spiel kann nicht pausiert weden (ist das kein Bug oder doch)
-Ein paar Questbugs wurden behoben
-Spiel ist insgesamt etwas bunter geworden( oder täuscht das)?

Bei mir ruckelt das mit 2xAA?


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir ruckelts wie sau,,aber ich hab die dame(christiane clarenbach)angeschrieben un die meinte das da auf jeden fall dran gearbeitet wird,,,PS ihre antwort hatt nur 2min auf sich warten lassen  RESPECT



Junge, was erwartest du denn, das du deinen Athlon 4400 x2, mit der AMD Radeon HD 4870 1 GB RAM und 2 GB hochschraubst und alles läuft flüssig?  

Eine schnelle Grafikkarte schafft keinen schnellen Rechner, hab mir deine Postings angesehen und mir kommt es fast so vor, als du die Tips nur halbherzig annimmst, für die Spieleinstellung bist du selbst verantwortlich, da können die Leute von Ascaron aber nix dafür.

Damit möchte ich dich nicht runtermachen, sieh es mehr als positive Kritik!  

Versuch doch bitte folgende Einstellung

Alles im CCC auf Standart

Sacred 2 Grafikoption

Auflösung 1024x768 ohne AA
Grafik auf Hoch
Wetter ein
Vsync aus

und wichtig, ohne Elite-GFX das packen unsere Kisten nicht, hab ein ähnliches System wie du.


----------



## Andy19 (15. Oktober 2008)

> -Spiel kann nicht pausiert weden (ist das kein Bug oder doch)


Das ist kein Bug. 
Aber die Pause-Funktion wird von vielen Usern gefordert.
Ich habe noch was über den Grund für die fehlende Pause-Funktion:
"Es war nicht die Designentscheidung, keine Pausenfunktion zu haben. Es war die Designentscheidung, auch im SP einen Server im Hintergrund laufen zu haben, um zB einfach Freunde einladen zu können, damit diese einem bei einem schwerem Boss helfen können.
Bedingt dadurch dass der SP kein richtiger SP im traditionellem Sinne ist, sondern ein MP-SP würde eine Pausenfunktion auch andere Mitspieler beeinflussen müssen, was deswegen nicht eingebaut wurde."


----------



## Succer (15. Oktober 2008)

Läuft das Game auf Sehr alter Hardware?

Hätte hier nen PC mit:
Athlon XP 2400+
Radeon 9600 Pro
und nem Gig RAM


Hat das ne Change?


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 15.10.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > -Spiel kann nicht pausiert weden (ist das kein Bug oder doch)
> 
> 
> Das ist kein Bug.
> ...



Das hat mich vorhin aufgeregt, hab einen Anruf gekriegt, drück Esc und nichts passiert, krieg als munter weiter eine auf die Zwölf, oh Mann hoffentlich wird das auch behoben.


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 15.10.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft das Game auf Sehr alter Hardware?
> 
> Hätte hier nen PC mit:
> Athlon XP 2400+
> ...



Nö du da müssen wir dich enttäuschen.


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 15.10.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sag mal willst du mich verarschen erstmal hab ich alle posts beachtet und probiert nix hilft,,ich bin den ganzen tag dauergast im sacred forum,,und glaub mir das problem haben auch leute mit weit stärkeren rechnern,,und JA ICH ERWARTE DAS DIESES KACKSPIEL FLÜSSIG LÄUFT;ich erfülle die anforderungen fast doppelt,,crysiswarhead läuft auf enthuisiast mit55-60 frps cod4 mit 125frps und du willst mir was erzählen,,die solln endlich ihren arsch bewegen,,und was tun für mein bezahltes spiel,,ansonsten war es das letzte was ich mir gekauft hab,,dann zieh ich mir in zukunft meine spiele ausm netzt fertig,,wenns nich läuft dann wieder runter damit,,,,wer so n stück scheißprogrammierte software auf den markt schmeißt hatt es nich anders verdient....


----------



## Andy19 (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 15.10.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > sag mal willst du mich verarschen erstmal hab ich alle posts beachtet und probiert nix hilft,,ich bin den ganzen tag dauergast im sacred forum,,und glaub mir das problem haben auch leute mit weit stärkeren rechnern,,und JA ICH ERWARTE DAS DIESES KACKSPIEL FLÜSSIG LÄUFT;ich erfülle die anforderungen fast doppelt,,crysiswarhead läuft auf enthuisiast mit55-60 frps cod4 mit 125frps und du willst mir was erzählen,,die solln endlich ihren arsch bewegen,,und was tun für mein bezahltes spiel,,ansonsten war es das letzte was ich mir gekauft hab,,dann zieh ich mir in zukunft meine spiele ausm netzt fertig,,wenns nich läuft dann wieder runter damit,,,,wer so n stück scheißprogrammierte software auf den markt schmeißt hatt es nich anders verdient....


Achte bitte auf deinen Ton. Beleidigungen werden hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 15.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




buh dann schmeißt mich doch raus totlach,,ich lass mich doch hier nich für dumm verkaufen


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 15.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach und mal ne frage wen hab ich beleidigt?mein ton geht dich mal garnichts an!!!!


----------



## Andy19 (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 15.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf so ein Niveauloses Gerede sollte man eigentlich nicht antworten. ShiZon hat mit viel Geduld versucht dir zu helfen. Da kann man eine gewisse Höflichkeit erwarten


----------



## Succer (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 15.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nen Öffentliches Forum, da brauchst du keinen direkt zu beleidigen damit er sich "Belästigt" fühlt. Un daher gehr dein Ton jeden was an, der in diesem Forum unterwegs ist


----------



## LordMephisto (15. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ach und mal ne frage wen hab ich beleidigt?mein ton geht dich mal garnichts an!!!!


Bleib mal locker. Hier haben dir jetzt mehrere User versucht zu helfen, da ist es nicht angebracht den Holzhammer zu schwingen. 

Und jetzt bitte On-Topic weiter im Text. Streiten dürft ihr euch gerne per OMail.


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 15.10.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du glaubst garnicht wie egal mir das ist ob ihr euch belästigt fühlt....

und zu andy19....ich habe alles ausprobiert was er mir gesagt hatt es hatt nichts funktioniert,,jetzt muss ich mir von ihm dumme kommentare reinziehn??wenn er sich n bischen mit der materie vertraut gemacht hätte(zb siehe sacredforum prob)dann wüsste er definitiv das das kein hardwareproblem ist und bräucht mich nich so blöd volllabern..alles klar


----------



## stawacz79 (15. Oktober 2008)

ja sry war zu langsam


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 15.10.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 15.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


korrekt, also ruhig blut, es bringt auch dir einen fliegenschiss, wenn du hier vom leder ziehst und schlechte stimmung verbreitest wegen dingen, für die hier keiner was kann.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2008)

kurze Frage: kann man seinen Charakter umbennen im nachhinein? Mir ist erst jetzt nach ein paar Stunden Spiel aufgefallen, dass mein Name = Charakterklasse ist...  Dummerweise steht beim erstellen des Charakters im Namenfeld die Charakterklasse, so dass man denkt, es sei nur ne Überschrift oder so.... ^^


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 16.10.2008 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze Frage: kann man seinen Charakter umbennen im nachhinein? Mir ist erst jetzt nach ein paar Stunden Spiel aufgefallen, dass mein Name = Charakterklasse ist...  Dummerweise steht beim erstellen des Charakters im Namenfeld die Charakterklasse, so dass man denkt, es sei nur ne Überschrift oder so.... ^^



Das geht höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, hab es eben mit meiner Figur versucht, hat nicht geklappt, wäre mit einem Editor "vielleicht" machbar. 

ShiZoedit: Hat das mit dem Tool und dem anderen Programmen geklappt?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir Sacred 2 immer noch nicht zugelegt; die Tests (72 % 4players und 79 % PCG) legen das langsam auch nicht mehr nahe (obwohl es auch Gegenbeispiele gibt, aber relevant sind für mich die Testberichte von 4players und den Printmagazinen, wenn jmd. eine andere empfehlenswerte Seite kennt, melden !).

Deswegen meine Frage: Könnte jmd. eine zusammenfassende (kurze) Bewertung schreiben für jmd., der von Haus aus kein Fan von Action - CRPG ist ?


----------



## stawacz79 (16. Oktober 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 16.10.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir Sacred 2 immer noch nicht zugelegt; die Tests (72 % 4players und 79 % PCG) legen das langsam auch nicht mehr nahe (obwohl es auch Gegenbeispiele gibt, aber relevant sind für mich die Testberichte von 4players und den Printmagazinen, wenn jmd. eine andere empfehlenswerte Seite kennt, melden !).
> 
> Deswegen meine Frage: Könnte jmd. eine zusammenfassende (kurze) Bewertung schreiben für jmd., der von Haus aus kein Fan von Action - CRPG ist ?




ich geb dir eine guten tip,lies dir im sacred2.com forum die userbeiträge bei den technischen problemen durch,,,und du lässt es glaub mir.....das spiel könnte so gut sein wenn die technick nicht wär....


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 16.10.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir Sacred 2 immer noch nicht zugelegt; die Tests (72 % 4players und 79 % PCG) legen das langsam auch nicht mehr nahe (obwohl es auch Gegenbeispiele gibt, aber relevant sind für mich die Testberichte von 4players und den Printmagazinen, wenn jmd. eine andere empfehlenswerte Seite kennt, melden !).
> 
> Deswegen meine Frage: Könnte jmd. eine zusammenfassende (kurze) Bewertung schreiben für jmd., der von Haus aus kein Fan von Action - CRPG ist ?



Hast du dir schon die Threads hier durchgelesen, rcht weit vorne auf der Seite 4 findest du einen (sehr) knappen Bericht zum Game.

Weil ich halt nicht so bin, bekommst du einen kleinen Beitrag dazu.

Das gravierenste an dem Spiel sind die Abstürze, Bugs und Questbugs, einige Questbugs wurden durch den neuen Hotfix behoben, einige Besitzer des Spiels klagen über massive Bildfehler und es sind nicht nur ATI Grakas davon betroffen, wie ein paar Leute davon ausgingen, es befanden sich auch welche mit Nvidia-Grakas darunter. Imho sind es zu viele Nebenqueste, die Laufwege sind bei manchen Nebenquest einfach zu weit und auch recht eintönig, hol Objekt X und bring es nach Y! Sacred ist auch ziemlich Hardwarehungrig. Was aber Spaß macht ist das Sammeln von Gegenständen, du bekommst auch Titel für bestimmte Aufgaben die du erfüllt hast z. B. Millionär, Veredler, Easy Rider (Seraphim+Säbelzahntiger), Held etc. Hab circa 10-15 Titel. Viele Humor, teils flach abr recht witzig.

Äh, klein war wohl ein bisschen übertrieben.  

PC Games hat 79% dafür vergeben und trotz der Fehler ist das mehr als Fair. Es wurden hier auch Tips genannt um die Abstürze vorzubeugen. Kann es dir aber dennoch empfehlen und jetzt bitte kein Wertungsbattle starten.


----------



## Kandinata (16. Oktober 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 16.10.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir Sacred 2 immer noch nicht zugelegt; die Tests (72 % 4players und 79 % PCG) legen das langsam auch nicht mehr nahe (obwohl es auch Gegenbeispiele gibt, aber relevant sind für mich die Testberichte von 4players und den Printmagazinen, wenn jmd. eine andere empfehlenswerte Seite kennt, melden !).
> 
> Deswegen meine Frage: Könnte jmd. eine zusammenfassende (kurze) Bewertung schreiben für jmd., der von Haus aus kein Fan von Action - CRPG ist ?



Die Tests sind NUR so niedrig ausgefallen weil das Spiel eben ein paar wirklich gravierende Bugs und/oder Performanceprobleme aufweist, ansonsten ist das für Hack and Slay Fans eine echte Offenbarung... Mit Diablo nicht vergleichbar weil andere Schwerpunkte, aber lange nicht mehr so einen feinen Slayer gespielt   

Deshalb, wenn du kein Fan von dem Genre bist dann lass die Finger davon weil es in der Basis nichts anderes als die anderen hat, und falls du es dir doch ansehen willst dann empfehle ich dir noch nen halbes Jährchen zu warten bis sie zumindest die Stabilität in den Griff bekommen haben, es gibt nichts nervigeres als ein gutes Item zu finden und auf dem Weg zur Stadt dann nen Absturz zu kassieren


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 16.10.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Imho sind es zu viele Nebenqueste, die Laufwege sind bei manchen Nebenquest einfach zu weit und auch recht eintönig, hol Objekt X und bring es nach Y!


 jo, wobei ich da viele quest auch einfach als experience-hunting sehe. bei diablo2 zB ist "man" halt wieder in eine an sich bereinigte region gegangen, um erfahrung zu sammeln, bei sacred hat man dafür mini-quests als "vorwand"  

 wenn man 50% dieser quests gemacht hat, dann ist man scheinbar in der betreffenden region sowieso allen gegnern überlegen. ich lass viele quests einfach liegen, die mach ich dann mal, wenn ich das spiel mit einem anderen charakter neu anfange.




> Sacred ist auch ziemlich Hardwarehungrig.


 naja, was heißt hardwarehungrig? ich hab ne 100€ CPU (intel Dualcore E7200)  und eine 80€ graka (AMD 3870), und es läuft auf "hoch" ruckelfrei. einige haben mit besseren systemen aber probleme, das kann aber nicht am hardwarehunger liegen, sonst müßte meins ystem ja mit sacred bachliegen  





> PC Games hat 79% dafür vergeben und trotz der Fehler ist das mehr als Fair. Es wurden hier auch Tips genannt um die Abstürze vorzubeugen. Kann es dir aber dennoch empfehlen und jetzt bitte kein Wertungsbattle starten.


 spielerisch find ich es bisher besser als diablo2, was mir immer noch besser gefällt als zB Titan Quest, und ohne die bugs wäre sicher ne 8x-wertung ohne weiteres drin.


ICH hab bisher auch noch keine bugs, außer dass das bild manchmal freezt und ich scared2 dann per taskmanager beenden und neustarten muss. da man aber trotz freeze noch mit F9 speichern kann, verliert man nichts vom spielfortschritt, es ist halt "nur" der zeitverlust beenden => neustarten => neuladen


ich selber bin fan von "echten" rollenspielen a la baldurs gate. sacred 2 hat damit natürlich nur wenig zu tun, aber mir macht es trotzdem nen riesenspaß


----------



## zeugs8472 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hey ho ab wann bekommt man eigentlich sein persönliches Reittier bin jetzt Stufe 20 aber noch recht am anfang. Spiel mit Inqisitor fals das relevant ist.

Gruß


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 17.10.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ho ab wann bekommt man eigentlich sein persönliches Reittier bin jetzt Stufe 20 aber noch recht am anfang. Spiel mit Inqisitor fals das relevant ist.
> 
> Gruß



Mahlzeit. Habs zwar auch noch nich, aber man muß ganz nach Norden auf der Karte. Da gehts dann irgendwie mit nem Schiff auf ne Insel.
Ich glaub das is Level unabhängig. Du kannst auch durchrasen oder alle Aufträge erledigen und dann schon nen hohes Level haben bevor du dahin kommst.


----------



## Kandinata (17. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 17.10.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ho ab wann bekommt man eigentlich sein persönliches Reittier bin jetzt Stufe 20 aber noch recht am anfang. Spiel mit Inqisitor fals das relevant ist.
> 
> Gruß



Ist ne Nebenquest-Reihe die Im Menschengebiet beginnt, und nein ich sage nicht wo... Nur soviel, das ding ist alles andere als versteckt und quasi genauso offensichtlich wie der Quest für das "geheime" Konzertvideo, läufst auf jedenfall vorbei  

Hast dann als Questmarker eine Insel, dafür suchst dir dann einen Kapitän und lässt dich rüberbringen, kämpfste dort 3 Runden und dann kannst dir für teuer Geld kaufen... Für level 20 kostets um die 160k.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Nach dem bisherigen Stand zeigen die Wertungen im 7x % - Bereich also (wenn auch nicht wohlwollend, so doch realistisch) den Stand der Dinge auf. Potenziell ist Sacred wohl auch für eine niedrige bis mittlere 8x % - wertung gut. Da ich kein Hack & Slay - Fan bin (habe noch nicht mal den Vorgänger durchgespielt, mit D 2 kann man mich jagen), sondern hautpsächlich alle anderen Subgenres des CRPG - Genres spiele, werde ich sicher noch mind. ein halbes Jahr warten (oder bis zur Budget - Reife von Sacred 2).


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 17.10.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Nach dem bisherigen Stand zeigen die Wertungen im 7x % - Bereich also (wenn auch nicht wohlwollend, so doch realistisch) den Stand der Dinge auf. Potenziell ist Sacred wohl auch für eine niedrige bis mittlere 8x % - wertung gut. Da ich kein Hack & Slay - Fan bin (habe noch nicht mal den Vorgänger durchgespielt, mit D 2 kann man mich jagen), sondern hautpsächlich alle anderen Subgenres des CRPG - Genres spiele, werde ich sicher noch mind. ein halbes Jahr warten (oder bis zur Budget - Reife von Sacred 2).



teste doch mal die demo.


----------



## stawacz79 (17. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 17.10.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 17.10.2008 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey leutz,,ich wollte mal fragen wo ich bei sacred2 ne uninstall.exe finde.wills mir nochmal nur mit dem ersten patch und der ersten hotfix drauf machen hab aber angst das wenn ich es einfach so lösche mir ne aktivierung flöten geht....


----------



## Andy19 (17. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 17.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.10.2008 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
geht wohl nur über Systemsteuerung -> Software/Programm deinstallieren...


----------



## stawacz79 (17. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 17.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 17.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so hatt geklappt,,kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie der erste hotfix hieß also die nummer mein ich....im sacred2 forum sind nur der patch(2.10) und ein hotfix(2.11.2)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 17.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> so hatt geklappt,,kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie der erste hotfix hieß also die nummer mein ich....im sacred2 forum sind nur der patch(2.10) und ein hotfix(2.11.2)


der hieß 2.10.1.0
ca. 20,8MB


----------



## stawacz79 (17. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 17.10.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 17.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dankeschön herby


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (17. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 17.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leutz,,ich wollte mal fragen wo ich bei sacred2 ne uninstall.exe finde.wills mir nochmal nur mit dem ersten patch und der ersten hotfix drauf machen hab aber angst das wenn ich es einfach so lösche mir ne aktivierung flöten geht....


Ich möchte hier auch noch mal vor dem 2. Hotfix v2.11.2 warnen. Danach sorgt die "Aktivierung" von Objekten jeglicher Art für kurze Hänger. Also z.B. durch das aufsammeln eines Gegenstandes, aber auch wenn Gegner welche fallen lassen, wenn man mit einem Questgeber redet oder eine Tür öffnet (oder ein NPC das tut) gibt es einen Ruckler. Die Stunde die eine De- und Neuinstallation + neu patchen dauert sollte man sich lieber sparen.


----------



## King-L (18. Oktober 2008)

hab auch mal ne frage:
auf was isses besser zu skillen:
Schaftwaffenkämpfer oder Zweiwaffenkamp und warumf?
(Bin Inquisitor)

danke im vorraus!
mfg


----------



## Andy19 (18. Oktober 2008)

King-L am 18.10.2008 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch mal ne frage:
> auf was isses besser zu skillen:
> Schaftwaffenkämpfer oder Zweiwaffenkamp und warumf?
> (Bin Inquisitor)
> ...


Ich hab den Inquisitor noch nicht gespielt, aber lies dir diesen Thread mal durch:

http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=53230

Allg. Inquisitor-Forum:
http://forum.sacred-game.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190


----------



## Kaeksch (18. Oktober 2008)

NOODLES_SOS am 17.10.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 17.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Muß an deinem System liegen.
Bei mir funktionierts tadellos.


----------



## ShiZon (18. Oktober 2008)

Kaeksch am 18.10.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> NOODLES_SOS am 17.10.2008 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auch keine Probleme gehabt, bis auf die üblichen.


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 18.10.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 18.10.2008 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





leute ich sag euch ihr seid die ganz ganz wenigen glücklichen bei denen es scheinbar gut läuft,seht euch mal im sacred2-fallen angel forum um da sind teilweise 20seiten threads bei zig verschiedenen problemen die das game unspielbar machen,von performance und lags bis hin zu den krassen schwierigkeiten mit dem letzten hotfix,,,,,usw usw

http://forum.sacred-game.com/


----------



## Gwath (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie zum Teufel komme ich zu dem Tempel, wo es eine Quest zu Charaktergottheit geben soll, "Trockene Götter" hies die. Ich hab schon den Weg in der Wüste rumgesucht, jetzt suche ich im Elfenland und es gibt nirgendwo einen Weg dorthin.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## unpluged (18. Oktober 2008)

Gwath am 18.10.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zum Teufel komme ich zu dem Tempel, wo es eine Quest zu Charaktergottheit geben soll, "Trockene Götter" hies die. Ich hab schon den Weg in der Wüste rumgesucht, jetzt suche ich im Elfenland und es gibt nirgendwo einen Weg dorthin.
> Bitte um Hilfe



Kann dir nicht helfen, aber hab auch nen Prob.

Laufe grade mit einem Shamanen herum und will in den Bergen den Fluß trockenlegen, wie komme ich an die Quelle ? Bin in Za' Zuruik ...

HABS DOCH GELÖST


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2008)

so hab das spiel jetzt neu installieren müssen wegen dem blöden zweiten hotfix,,bis vor der installation des zweiten fix  lev15 nicht ein absturz,,und nun(sacred2 hatt ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden)obwohl ich nur noch den ersten drauf hab stürzt es jetzt regelmäßig ab...


----------



## veilchen (19. Oktober 2008)

Gwath am 18.10.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zum Teufel komme ich zu dem Tempel, wo es eine Quest zu Charaktergottheit geben soll, "Trockene Götter" hies die. Ich hab schon den Weg in der Wüste rumgesucht, jetzt suche ich im Elfenland und es gibt nirgendwo einen Weg dorthin.
> Bitte um Hilfe



Hallo,
normalerweise wird ja auf der karte die quest angezeigt wenn man die im log-buch angeklickt hat, wird das bei dir trotzdem nicht angezeigt??
Leider bin ich noch nicht soweit mit meinem char, sonst hätt ich dir jetzt eine 100&ige beschreibung gegeben.

gruß
veilchen


----------



## veilchen (19. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 18.10.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab das spiel jetzt neu installieren müssen wegen dem blöden zweiten hotfix,,bis vor der installation des zweiten fix  lev15 nicht ein absturz,,und nun(sacred2 hatt ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden)obwohl ich nur noch den ersten drauf hab stürzt es jetzt regelmäßig ab...



Vielleicht hilft ein Update von Direct-X weiter. Sind alle Treiber aktuell?
Eventuell Hintergrundprogramme notfalls beenden. An irgendwas knabbert sich das Game ja die Zähne aus. Ansonsten fällt mir auf die schnelle auch nichts mehr ein und du hast ja schon seit threadstart solche probs damit...

gruß
veilchen


----------



## stawacz79 (19. Oktober 2008)

veilchen am 19.10.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 18.10.2008 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja hab leider  schon die probs seit ich das game zum launch gekauft hab,,,treiber sind alle aktuell,frisch defragmentiert is auch.seltsamerweise hatte ich bis zur ersten deinstallation nur probleme mit dem ruckeln,ich hatte nicht einen absturz.jetzt nach der zweiten installation ruckelts zwar immernoch aber nichmehr ganz so stark dafür stürzt es jetzt regelmäßig ab....


----------



## ShiZon (19. Oktober 2008)

Der zweite Hotfix ist doch irgendwie Mist, kennt jemand von euch die Quest "Straßenüberfall" die sich automatisch einschalten sobald man nach Tylisum (oder wie die heißt) geht, hab den einen Tpen bei mir der zu seiner Verlobten wollte und da ging der Fehler schon los, der Typ steckte halb im Boden als ich den Ansprach, als ich los gibg war er unter der Erde, dann schaltet sich die Quest Straßenüberfall ein und bevor ich die angenommen hab war sie schon gescheitert, das war nicht alles, hab deb Typen in die Stadt gebracht Quest abgeschlossen und hab den immer noch als Begleiter.  

Vor dem zweiten Hotfix ging beide Quest einwandfrei.


----------



## unpluged (19. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 19.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> aber nichmehr ganz so stark dafür stürzt es jetzt regelmäßig ab....



Ich mach den "Fehler" jetzt mal an der Grafikkarte fest, hab auch diverse Absturz-Probleme meine Grafikkarte macht da nicht mehr lange mit (GF6800 GS...AGP).

Dabei sind mir Fehler bei der Lüftersteuerung aufgefallen, Grafik auf Höchstleistung und der Lüfter schaltet die Umdrehungzahl >>RUNTER!!!<<.


----------



## stawacz79 (19. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 19.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 19.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab mir grad vor 3 wochen die 4870 1gb geholt....da kann ich dich beruhigen das liegt nicht an der karte


----------



## unpluged (19. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 19.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 19.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab im Taskmanager die Prozesspriorität der Sacred2.exe auf HOCH gestellt, danach für 1:30 Stunden kein Absturz mehr ! Zufall ?????


----------



## stawacz79 (19. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 19.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 19.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war anderthalbstd die komplette spielzeit oder is nach anderthalbstd abgestürzt??


----------



## unpluged (19. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 19.10.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 19.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiele jetzt schon die ganze Zeit... noch keine Abstürze, Back to Desktop, Neustart oder sonstiges.

Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, wenn es zu starken LAGS kommt, einfach im Taskmanager die CPU Zugehörigkeit einfach mal nachprüfen und wieder in Sacred springen, dann lief bei mir alles wieder Flüssig


----------



## zeugs8472 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey ho hab jetzt auch den neusten Hotfix drauf und das Game stürzt jetzt im gegensatz zu vorher ständig ab. Jetzt meine Frage wenn ich das game deinstallier wie is das dann mit der Aktivierung muss ich es vorher deaktivieren   oder wie geht das, damit ich es danach wieder normal installiern kann und zocken kann ohne diesen Hotfix?

Gruß


----------



## ShiZon (19. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 19.10.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ho hab jetzt auch den neusten Hotfix drauf und das Game stürzt jetzt im gegensatz zu vorher ständig ab. Jetzt meine Frage wenn ich das game deinstallier wie is das dann mit der Aktivierung muss ich es vorher deaktivieren   oder wie geht das, damit ich es danach wieder normal installiern kann und zocken kann ohne diesen Hotfix?
> 
> Gruß



Hab's ganz normal deinstalliert und konnte es problemlos wieder installieren. Auch mit der erneuten Online-Aktivierung gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## zeugs8472 (19. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 19.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 19.10.2008 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin grad beim Deinstalln gibt ne Onlinelizenzrückgabe und dann kann ichs ja neu aktivieren müsste also alles klappen 
danke trozdem.


----------



## unpluged (19. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 19.10.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, wenn es zu starken LAGS kommt, einfach im Taskmanager die CPU Zugehörigkeit einfach mal nachprüfen und wieder in Sacred springen, dann lief bei mir alles wieder Flüssig



Selbst der einfache Sprung auf den Desktop reicht um die Performance wieder her zu stellen...

und übrigens, seither nicht ein Absturz


----------



## Succer (19. Oktober 2008)

Habs mir jetzt auch endlich gekauft, auch wenn ich eigentlich warten wollte bis es nen bisschen billiger wird... Naja!

Problem: Hab mit nem Tempelwächter angefangen und kann aber die erste Klassenbezogene Quest nicht beenden, Ich soll so Sachen aufnehmen (hab ich gemacht, sind allerdings nicht im Inventar) und bei so nem Jungen im ersten Dorf (wo auch die erste Hauptquest ist) abgeben, aber ich kann den Jungen nicht ansprechen... Is das nen Bug, oder hab ich irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 19.10.2008 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir jetzt auch endlich gekauft, auch wenn ich eigentlich warten wollte bis es nen bisschen billiger wird... Naja!
> 
> Problem: Hab mit nem Tempelwächter angefangen und kann aber die erste Klassenbezogene Quest nicht beenden, Ich soll so Sachen aufnehmen (hab ich gemacht, sind allerdings nicht im Inventar) und bei so nem Jungen im ersten Dorf (wo auch die erste Hauptquest ist) abgeben, aber ich kann den Jungen nicht ansprechen... Is das nen Bug, oder hab ich irgendwas vergessen?



zeigt denn der quest-pfeil in der minimap wirklich auf den jungen? wenn nein, dann hast du noch einen gegenstand am fundprt vergessen. oft muss man auch zB 4 kräuter sammeln. bei 3 ist die quest halt noch nicht fertig.

könnt aber auch ein bug sein, keine ahnung...

dass du die gegenstände nicht im inventar hast ist aber normal. vermutlich, damit du die nicht aus versehen verkaufst oder fallenlässt.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

so hab das drecksspiel zurück gebracht. endlich bin ich die diesen riesenbug wieder los...
jetzt noch 3 tage warten und dann schön farcry zocken...


----------



## ShiZon (20. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab das drecksspiel zurück gebracht. endlich bin ich die diesen riesenbug wieder los...
> jetzt noch 3 tage warten und dann schön farcry zocken...



Schön für dich!


----------



## Succer (20. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 19.10.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 19.10.2008 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, bin sicher. Wenn ich ihm umkreise kreist auch der Nebenquestpfeil.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 20.10.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bin sicher. Wenn ich ihm umkreise kreist auch der Nebenquestpfeil.


hmm, dann is das wohl ein bug. hab auch bei einer anfangsquest (den kleinen bären in der höhle finden) nen bug, dass der kleine bär nicht reagiert...


----------



## Andy19 (20. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe jetzt in den ersten Drachen niedergestreckt. Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich in Orkenpfad (?) den Lehmgolem in Angriff nehmen, aber der Golem ist nicht in seiner Grube. Erscheint der Golem erst später im Laufe einer Quest?


----------



## ShiZon (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe jetzt in den ersten Drachen niedergestreckt. Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich in Orkenpfad (?) den Lehmgolem in Angriff nehmen, aber der Golem ist nicht in seiner Grube. Erscheint der Golem erst später im Laufe einer Quest?



Warst du ganz unten in der Grube? :-o


----------



## Andy19 (20. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 20.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 20.10.2008 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber da ist kein Golem?


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 20.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich geb dir n tip...tausch es um so lange du noch kannst....


----------



## ShiZon (20. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hör doch bitte auf, gegen das Spiel zu wittern, langsam nervt das du hast es nicht mehr und lass uns den Spaß daran.


----------



## ShiZon (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 20.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor dem Golem mußte noch glaube was erledigt werden, hast du dir die Questbeschreibung durchgelesen?


----------



## Kandinata (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 20.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aufgrund deiner Nachfrage "Erscheint der Golem erst später im Laufe einer Quest?" nehme ich mal an du hast bisher die Questline ignoriert, was blöd ist, weil der Lehmgolem ein Hauptquest-Boss ist und du ihn deshalb nicht normal finden kannst


----------



## Andy19 (20. Oktober 2008)

Kandinata am 20.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund deiner Nachfrage "Erscheint der Golem erst später im Laufe einer Quest?" nehme ich mal an du hast bisher die Questline ignoriert, was blöd ist, weil der Lehmgolem ein Hauptquest-Boss ist und du ihn deshalb nicht normal finden kannst


1. Mag sein. Ich hatte jetzt nur die Quest von dem Typ gemacht, der am Zugang zur Grube steht. Wer ist der Questgeber für den Golem?

2. zu den Performanceproblemen:
-nocpubinding 
Sacred2-Desktopverknüpfung, rechts anklicken und Eigenschaften wählen. Im zweiten Dateikartenreiter "Verknüpfung" interessiert das erste Feld Ziel.
Dort steht der Pfad zur sacred2.exe ( " ...\system\sacred2.exe" ). Dahinter hängst Du diesen Parameter an -nocpubind.
So sieht es dann aus: "C:\Programme\Ascaron Entertainment\Sacred 2\system\sacred2.exe" -nocpubinding

Ich habe es kurz probiert und Sacred scheint besser/flüssiger  zu laufen.


----------



## Kandinata (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte jetzt nur die Quest von dem Typ gemacht, der am Zugang zur Grube steht. Wer ist der Questgeber für den Golem?
> .



Die Stadt an der Grube ist schon richtig, allerdings wie gesagt musst du erstmal den Hauptquest machen bis der Questgeber dort angezeigt wird... Hauptquests sind der gelbe Pfeil... Dann wird er erscheinen


----------



## Andy19 (20. Oktober 2008)

Kandinata am 20.10.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stadt an der Grube ist schon richtig, allerdings wie gesagt musst du erstmal den Hauptquest machen bis der Questgeber dort angezeigt wird... Hauptquests sind der gelbe Pfeil... Dann wird er erscheinen


Das wollte ich wissen. Kann ja keiner wissen, dass der Golem Teil der Hauptquest ist.


----------



## Succer (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. zu den Performanceproblemen:
> -nocpubinding
> Sacred2-Desktopverknüpfung, rechts anklicken und Eigenschaften wählen. Im zweiten Dateikartenreiter "Verknüpfung" interessiert das erste Feld Ziel.
> Dort steht der Pfad zur sacred2.exe ( " ...\system\sacred2.exe" ). Dahinter hängst Du diesen Parameter an -nocpubind.
> ...


Danke, werde das nachher mal ausprobieren, aber was wird da verändert?


----------



## Andy19 (20. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 20.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soll für eine bessere Lastverteilung Multicore-CPUs sorgen.


----------



## Succer (20. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 20.10.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 20.10.2008 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt hats geklappt, vllt, lags am neustart....

Bin ansonsten aber eig. nahezu bugfrei unterwegs, noch kein absturz nix.... *freu*


----------



## unpluged (20. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 20.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 20.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## zeugs8472 (20. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 20.10.2008 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.10.2008 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir is aufgefallen das wenn manche Quest nicht gehn ein einfaches aus dem Spiel raus gehen und wieder reingehen manchmal Wunder wirkt. Bei mir ging der Blind Guardian Quest zuerst nicht(der Untote hat das mikro nicht fallen lassen) bin dann aus dem Spiel rausgegangen und wieder reingegangen. Musste dann zwar den Untoten nochmal platt machen aber da hat er dann das Mirko falln lassen und es ging weiter.
Frag mich auch was manche hier für preformance Probleme haben Spiel mit sehr hoch 2x AA und 1152 x ka Auflösung problem- und Ruckerfrei   
Mit nem Dual Core@2,4 GHz / 2 GB RAM und ner 8600GTS


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 20.10.2008 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 20.10.2008 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab auch n dualcore 4gb hd4870 es hatt geruckelt wie sau und is im 10min takt abgestürzt,,habs heute zum händler zurück gebracht.zum glück....


----------



## zeugs8472 (20. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 20.10.2008 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nich alles muss an der Hardware liegen manchal kanns auch einfach nur ein Einstellungsfehler im Betriebssystem oder was weis ich nich sein.
Ich hab Oblivion auch nich unter XP zum Laufen gebracht keine ahnung warum? Unter Vista und ein Jahr später gings dann   zum Glück hab ichs aufgehoben und nich zum Händler zurück gebracht


----------



## Succer (20. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 20.10.2008 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, es liegt anscheinend garnicht so an der Hardware, sondern viel mehr an der Kombination verschiedenster teile...


----------



## Andy19 (21. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch n dualcore 4gb hd4870 es hatt geruckelt wie sau und is im 10min takt abgestürzt,,habs heute zum händler zurück gebracht.zum glück....


Es tut mir leid, dass du so große Problem mit dem Spiel hattest, aber du musst uns das nicht in jedem Posting mitteilen!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es einen SCHNELLEN Weg in die "Gärten der Seraphinen" ? Ds ist fast ganz links unten auf der Karte in den Bergen. Da ist auch ein Portal, das ich interessehalber anklickte, dahcte dann sieht man, wo das hinführt - und dann war ich plötzlich im "Himmelsauge"     über 30 Min hab ich für den Rückweg gebraucht, und dann wollte ich beim Umsehen in den Gärten zu einem Faß nahe des Portals - und allein durchs nah dran vorbeigehen wurde das Portal wieder aktiviert und ich war erneut im Himmelsauge!  :-o       

ach ja: zu was sind gefundene Bücher gut? Hab ein "Buch der Eismagie" oder so gefunden. da steht aber nix dabei, nur "Rechtsklick zum benutzen". Aber was bewirkt es?


----------



## zeugs8472 (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 05:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es einen SCHNELLEN Weg in die "Gärten der Seraphinen" ? Ds ist fast ganz links unten auf der Karte in den Bergen. Da ist auch ein Portal, das ich interessehalber anklickte, dahcte dann sieht man, wo das hinführt - und dann war ich plötzlich im "Himmelsauge"     über 30 Min hab ich für den Rückweg gebraucht, und dann wollte ich beim Umsehen in den Gärten zu einem Faß nahe des Portals - und allein durchs nah dran vorbeigehen wurde das Portal wieder aktiviert und ich war erneut im Himmelsauge!  :-o
> 
> ach ja: zu was sind gefundene Bücher gut? Hab ein "Buch der Eismagie" oder so gefunden. da steht aber nix dabei, nur "Rechtsklick zum benutzen". Aber was bewirkt es?


Bin leider noch nich soweit wie du Herb kann dir also da net helfern. Aber zu den Büchern kann ich dir sagen die kannste Lesen (man glaubt es kaum  ) wenn dir das Spiel zu langweilig wird. Werden im Logbuch unter "Bücher" gespeichert.


----------



## Gwath (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab dann auch ne fiese Frage zu den Items:
wie bekannt, gibt es ja drei Varianten von "warmen Farben" in Sacred 2, also gelb - etwas besser als blau, dann golden - besonderer Gegenstand und ORANGE - seltener Gegenstand, der anders aussieht als "normale" Rüstungssets oder Waffen. NUR, meine Seraphim ist zur Zeit level 46 und diese ORANGE Sache hab ich bis jetzt nur zweimal gedroppt bekommen. Das war ein Schwert, er hiess Knochenhobler oder so   Gibt es andere orange Sachen oder nur dieses Schwert? 
Und überhaupt ist der Drop etwas zu schwach, hab bis jetzt nur 3 grüne Sachen und 2 gleiche orange gedroppt, die sich nur im Level unterscheiden.
Vllt habt ihr ja was oranges, dann könnt ihr es für mich screenshoten


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2008)

Gwath am 21.10.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt ist der Drop etwas zu schwach, hab bis jetzt nur 3 grüne Sachen und 2 gleiche orange gedroppt, die sich nur im Level unterscheiden.
> Vllt habt ihr ja was oranges, dann könnt ihr es für mich screenshoten




also, grün+orange sind wirklich sehr selten, außer diese runen, die haben ja auch je nach dem, für welche klasse die sind, grüne schirft usw. 

ich hab ne level 13 seraphine und eine lev 18 hochelfe und weder das eine noch das andere bisher bekommen.



frage zum schmieden: bei mir bringen ALLE 3 optionen "veredeln" usw. bisher nix - immer wenn ich das anklicke, bleibt alles rot...  ich kann lediglich ganz "normal" einen gegenstand, der in den slot passt, in eine waffe schmieden. woran liegt das?


----------



## ShiZon (21. Oktober 2008)

Gwath am 21.10.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dann auch ne fiese Frage zu den Items:
> wie bekannt, gibt es ja drei Varianten von "warmen Farben" in Sacred 2, also gelb - etwas besser als blau, dann golden - besonderer Gegenstand und ORANGE - seltener Gegenstand, der anders aussieht als "normale" Rüstungssets oder Waffen. NUR, meine Seraphim ist zur Zeit level 46 und diese ORANGE Sache hab ich bis jetzt nur zweimal gedroppt bekommen. Das war ein Schwert, er hiess Knochenhobler oder so   Gibt es andere orange Sachen oder nur dieses Schwert?
> Und überhaupt ist der Drop etwas zu schwach, hab bis jetzt nur 3 grüne Sachen und 2 gleiche orange gedroppt, die sich nur im Level unterscheiden.
> Vllt habt ihr ja was oranges, dann könnt ihr es für mich screenshoten



Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du denn? Auf leicht wurde ich mit gelben und orangenen Gegenständen tot geschmissen. Hatte auch nur zwei Grüne Setgegenstände erhalten.


----------



## ShiZon (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gwath am 21.10.2008 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du auf die leeren Slots deiner Waffe oder Rüstung mit dem Mauszeiger gehst, wird dir angezeigt welche Gegenstände du in die Slots einfügen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 21.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, erst auf zB "veredeln", dann auf den slot, dann werden die passenden items im inventar markiert?

dann hatte ich bisher noch keinen einzigen passenden gefunden... 

was kann man dann zB für "veredeln" nehmen, oder "schärfen" ?


----------



## ShiZon (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 21.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehst zu Schmied, wirfst dein Gegenstand in das Schmieden-Fach und dann kanst du schauen was geht, du brauchst nicht vor auf veredeln oder schärfen zu gehen entweder Ring oder was anderes, was auch immer in den Slot passt. Hab bei sehr guten Rüstungen oder Waffen nur die besten Ringe, Amulette, Magische Perlen, Eiskristalle etc. genommen, was aber nicht geht ist ein kombinierter Schaden z. B. Feuer und Eis, es geht nur umwandeln von Feuer in Physisch etc. so ist es auf leicht.

Man kann auch beim Händler oder bei Schmied selbst ab und zu gute Ringe kaufen.


----------



## Gwath (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 21.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für schärfen nehme ich immer Waffen und Handschuhe, also Waffen auf jeden Fall schärfen und für die Rüstungen halt den Verteidigungswert erhöhen.

Also  so wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es nicht NUR Schwerter in Orange?   
(bitte nicht mit golden verwechseln.
Damit auch die Farben niemand verwechselt hab ich nen screeenshot gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Orange ist links oben, golden ist rechts unten. Extra für Farbenblinde


----------



## Gwath (21. Oktober 2008)

Gwath am 21.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Klick 


**edit* nimm mal den UNTERSTEN link von imageshack*


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 21.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das ist klar, aber wozu ist dann veredeln, schärfen... da?  bzw. wie benutzt man das? bei mir ist das immer rot, ich kann also nix schärfen oder so...


----------



## Gwath (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 21.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schärfen geht nur mit goldenen Slots, die sind meistens auf goldenen, orangen und grünen Gegenständen. Ich empfehle die Waffen zu schärfen, das bringt dann bis 10 % mehr Schaden.
Ringe oder Runen einzuschmieden ist irgendwie....billig.


----------



## Gwath (21. Oktober 2008)

WIeso verschwinden meine Links?


----------



## Andy19 (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ne level 13 seraphine und eine lev 18 hochelfe und weder das eine noch das andere bisher bekommen.


Grüne Items werden erst ab Level 15 gedropt und danach ist es wohl Glückssache.


----------



## ShiZon (21. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 21.10.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 21.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt am Typ deines Gegenstandes, z. B. bei Schmiedequalität Bronze kannst du unter anderem Schmiedekünste (veredeln, schärfen und härten) verwenden.


----------



## unpluged (26. Oktober 2008)

Eine Questfrage:

Ich komme grade mal nicht mehr weiter. Hab in den Bergen in der Wüste den Riesenskorpion
 um die Ecke gebracht und abgefackelt.

Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Dungeon gehe bekomme ich im Hauptquest angezeigt, ich solle mich Südostlich auf das Plateau begeben, hab den gesammten Berg Südöstlich bis in den Dungel abgesucht und komme nicht auf das Plateau Südöstlich.

Wo finde ich den Weg dorthin ? im Dungeon beim Scorpion ?


----------



## Succer (26. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 26.10.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Questfrage:
> 
> Ich komme grade mal nicht mehr weiter. Hab in den Bergen in der Wüste den Riesenskorpion
> um die Ecke gebracht und abgefackelt.
> ...


kann sein, dass du durch den dungeon musst, aber normalerweise würde der Pfeil dann auf den Eingang zeigen, aber wenn du schon drin warst, kann das natürlich sein, dass der drinnen schon auf den Ausgang Zeigt..  denke ich bon heute Nachmittag bei der quest (gestern abend in die Wüste gekommen) dann kann ich mal gucken, wie das bei mir läuft....

Die Update-Benachrichtigungen laufen ja auch echt super, gestern wollte ich ins Spiel rein, kam aber nicht in die Lobby.... im Internet geguckt, was das Problem sein könnte, und bin dann zufällig darauf gestoßen, dass nen neuer Hotfix veröffentlicht wurde, den man unbedingt zum online-spielen braucht...   danke....


bin jetzt übrigens 32 und hab schon 2 Setitems gefunden, waren aber beide scheiße...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 26.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ] bin jetzt übrigens 32 und hab schon 2 Setitems gefunden...


  wow, bist ja ganz schön gealtert beim spielen... ^^

 


@questfrage: der pfeil zeigt halt in die richtung, wo es "luftlinie" am kürzesten wäre. es kann passieren, dass du wirklich nen umweg von 5-10 min laufen musst um einen berg rum oder so, und währenddessen zeigt der pfeil dann in ne ganz andere richtung, weil du halt auf dem umweg erstmal in ne andere richtung musst, was die luftlinie angeht. 

ich rufe öfter die große karte auf um zu sehen, ob da evtl. irgendwelche täler/berge sind usw., und auch die TAB-karte hilft manchmal, zB bei ner quest, wo ich in ein dungeon ca. 10min südöstlich von thyrillium (oder wie die stadt heißt) musste, da gab es wirklich nur einen ganz schmalen kaum aufzufindenen weg, der über ein mini-gebirge führte. davor bin ich 20min um den berg herumgewandert und hab nach nem weg gesucht...     dafür war ich bei ankunft schon 2 level höher als bei annahme der quest


----------



## Succer (26. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 26.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 26.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das macht der Stress...


----------



## unpluged (26. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 26.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 26.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Rat, das ist sicher die Lösung ! Ich werd den Weg "durch" den Dschungel nehmen, den Weg hin und wieder zurück zum Plateau, sicher finde ich dort einen Weg.

HMPF die ewige Lauferei / Reiterei


Hab nur ein Bootshaus, mit nem Nebenquest entdeckt... immernoch auf der Suche nach ner LÖSUNG


----------



## ShiZon (26. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 26.10.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nur ein Bootshaus, mit nem Nebenquest entdeckt... immernoch auf der Suche nach ner LÖSUNG



Beschreib doch mal deine Nebenquest, eventuell kann dir jemand helfen.


----------



## unpluged (26. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 26.10.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 26.10.2008 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Nebenquest juckt nicht.... ich hab Probleme beim Hauptquest nach dem Riesenskorpion ...


----------



## Succer (26. Oktober 2008)

unpluged am 26.10.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 26.10.2008 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bin gerade da gewesen, nach dem man den Skorpion platt gemacht hat, muss man direkt bei dem Seelenstein nen stück weiter nach osten, da is so ne kleine Ansammlung von Häusern und auf dem einen Dach hockt dann der Typ, hoffe das hilft dir weiter^^ in den Jungle kommt man erst danach!


----------



## unpluged (26. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 26.10.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 26.10.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, habs durch ne Komplettlösung im Internet gelöst


----------



## Succer (26. Oktober 2008)

Aaaah kann einer oder mehrere von euch mir mal bitte helfen, muss den Wächter des Waldes killen (Baum Boss-Mob, Lvl 35, unten an der Dryaden Insel) der heilt sich immer wieder zu 100% so dass ich denn nicht platt kriege, muss ich aber um meine Klassen-spezifische quest fertig zu machen!

Open Net Spiel: Kalijm Pheliuras

biddebidde *liebguck*

(bin wieder online)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 26.10.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaah kann einer oder mehrere von euch mir mal bitte helfen, muss den Wächter des Waldes killen (Baum Boss-Mob, Lvl 35, unten an der Dryaden Insel) der heilt sich immer wieder zu 100% so dass ich denn nicht platt kriege, muss ich aber um meine Klassen-spezifische quest fertig zu machen!
> 
> Open Net Spiel: Kalijm Pheliuras
> 
> ...



is mir zu hoch   aber hat der vlt. bestimmte resistenzen? dann natürlich genau entgegengesetzt wirken.


----------



## Succer (27. Oktober 2008)

Das problem ist halt, dass der sich immer bis auf 100% hoch-heilt, gibt im internet auch schon genug topics darüber, wie scheiße der ist..  soll mit nem Schattnkrieger ganz besonders schlimm sein!

Is dann aber noch nen Franzmann dazugekommen, dann gings.

Hab die Kampagne (böse) jetzt einmal durch, bin lvl 39 und sind so etwa 40-50 Std spielzeit gewesen. Und ich hab lange nicht alle nebenquests gemacht, geschweige denn alles erkundigt. 

Ich würde sagen in sachen Umfang is das spiel echt referenzverdächtig!

Naja, werd jetzt mal pennen gehen, muss morgen um 04:15 raus...  Montage.---


----------



## Gwath (27. Oktober 2008)

Bin inzwischen lvl 47 mit meiner Seraphim und hab immer noch nix grünes gefunden, geschweige von orangenem.   
Sogar der Lehmkoloss auf Silber hat nix grossartiges gedroppt.
Und ja, irgendwie war der auch nicht schwer, obwohl er lvl 52 war. Mal schauen, wie es bei den orks mit dem drop aussieht


----------



## Andy19 (28. Oktober 2008)

Gwath am 27.10.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin inzwischen lvl 47 mit meiner Seraphim und hab immer noch nix grünes gefunden, geschweige von orangenem.
> Sogar der Lehmkoloss auf Silber hat nix grossartiges gedroppt.
> Und ja, irgendwie war der auch nicht schwer, obwohl er lvl 52 war. Mal schauen, wie es bei den orks mit dem drop aussieht


Stimmt der Lehmgolem hat bei mir auch nur "gelbe" Items gedroppt. Hast du dir schon den Drachen vorgenommen? Bei dem habe ich wenigstens ein "orangenes" und 2 "gelbe" Items bekommen. Ich habe für meinen Tempelwächter 2 "grüne" Items (2 unterschiedliche Batterien) gefunden, aber die habe ich beim abschlachten von Gegnerhorden, von "normalen" Monstern bekommen. Keine Ahnung nach welchen System orangene bzw. grüne Items gedroppt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 27.10.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, werd jetzt mal pennen gehen, muss morgen um 04:15 raus...    Montage.---



aber heute war doch Dienstag...     ^^ 





mit meiner level 23 hochelfe mach ich am liebsten tierrudel platt: schneesturm gefolgt von meteor als combo => 3 keiler und 2 timberwolfs je champion und noch ein paar strauchdiebe alle platt 


was ich bescheuert finde ist, dass ein hochleven der zauber zu einer längeren regenartionsphase für die zauber führt...


----------



## Kandinata (28. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 28.10.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich bescheuert finde ist, dass ein hochleven der zauber zu einer längeren regenartionsphase für die zauber führt...



Och ich finde gerade das, plus das System der Regenerationsbelastung bei Rüstung und Spezialisierung bei den Fertigkeinte bringt erst richtig Würze und vorallem etwas "Tiefe" hinein


----------



## zeugs8472 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe beschlossen das Game braucht ein Pausemodus. Bin grad zuhause Krank mit Magen-Darmgrippe und renn eigentlich alle 20 min aus Klo da wär eine Pausefunktion schon nich schlecht   
Gibts in Mod oder was ähnliches da mit man ne pausefunktion hat


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 30.10.2008 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe beschlossen das Game braucht ein Pausemodus. Bin grad zuhause Krank mit Magen-Darmgrippe und renn eigentlich alle 20 min aus Klo da wär eine Pausefunktion schon nich schlecht
> Gibts in Mod oder was ähnliches da mit man ne pausefunktion hat



nicht dass ich wüßte. die fehlende pause wird ja damit begründet, dass auch das singleplayerspiel theoretisch sozusagen ein immer "bereiter" multiplayerserver ist... ^^


allerdings sollte es an sich sehr unwahrscheinlich sein, dass du angegriffen wirst, wenn du im bereich der minimap alles ausradiert hast.


----------



## Kandinata (30. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 30.10.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 30.10.2008 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem neuen Hotfix gibts zumindest Qucksave (F9) mit dem man sich quasi eine Speichermarke aufs Feld setzen kann an der man bei beenden des Spieles wieder aufwacht... Aber vorsicht WO man sie setzt, nach beenden wird die Welt nämlich resettet und man möchte villeicht nicht sooo gerne mitten in einer Masse Champions respawnen


----------



## zeugs8472 (30. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 30.10.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 30.10.2008 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Îs schon klar aber bei so akkuten Druchfall wie ich ihn grad habe hat man einfach keine Zeit  im Breich der minimap alles auszuradieren bis dahin wäre meine Hose schon warm Gefüllt  bzw. wenn ich vom klogang wiederkomme binn ich tot


----------



## Andy19 (30. Oktober 2008)

zeugs8472 am 30.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Îs schon klar aber bei so akkuten Druchfall wie ich ihn grad habe hat man einfach keine Zeit  im Breich der minimap alles auszuradieren bis dahin wäre meine Hose schon warm Gefüllt  bzw. wenn ich vom klogang wiederkomme binn ich tot


Die einzige andere Möglichkeit wäre, wenn du ins nächste Dorf, Stadt bzw. Lager flüchtest.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

Andy19 am 30.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> zeugs8472 am 30.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da isses in 90% de fälle einfacher/schneller, wenn er die auf der minimap sichtbaren gegner killt ^^

musst halt den flitzedrang auskurieren, da hilft nix ^^ so krank sollte man eh nix andrenalingeladenes machen


----------



## Succer (30. Oktober 2008)

mit F12 teleportiert man sich zum aktiven seelenstein zurück, von da aus muss man halt nur wieder rennen... aber is ja eh so wenn man stirbt!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 30.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mit F12 teleportiert man sich zum aktiven seelenstein zurück, von da aus muss man halt nur wieder rennen... aber is ja eh so wenn man stirbt!



die seelensteine liegen aber zum großteil in gegenden außerhalb von städten, teilweise mit sogar recht vielen gegnern direkt daneben...


----------



## Kandinata (30. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 30.10.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 30.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich anscheinend ignoriert wurde, nochmal einmal... F9 ist Quicksave (seit neustem Hotfix) welches einen Speicherpunkt setzt bei dem man bei wiederaufruf des Spieles auch wieder startet...
In deinem Fall gesagt, wenn es drückt und du dich gerade am Ende der Welt befindest, drückst du einfach F9, gehst dann aus dem Spiel heraus und brauchst keine Angst zu haben das in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Gegner paar Bildschirme weiter sich ein neues Ziel suchen, genauswenig musst du aber zu dem Punkt an dem zu aufgehört hast vom nächsten Seelenstein zurücklaufen weil du eben direkt an diesem Punkt spawnst... Ergo, keine Nachteile bei deinem "Problem" *g*

Das einzige was du beachten solltest ist das die Karte resettet wird und du ggf beim laden mitten in den Horden gelandet bist, aber das ist ja nichts was man nicht mit Heiltränken ausgleichen kann


----------



## Andy19 (30. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 30.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mit F12 teleportiert man sich zum aktiven seelenstein zurück, von da aus muss man halt nur wieder rennen... aber is ja eh so wenn man stirbt!


Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, dann teleportiert F12-Taste einen genauer gesagt zum letzten Speicherpunkt, also Seelenstein oder F9-Schnellspeicherpunkt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2008)

Kandinata am 30.10.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich anscheinend ignoriert wurde, nochmal einmal... F9 ist Quicksave (seit neustem Hotfix) welches einen Speicherpunkt setzt bei dem man bei wiederaufruf des Spieles auch wieder startet...


 du wurdest nicht ignoriert, aber: wenn du an dem ort, wo du dann per F9 gespeichert hast, stirbst, dann "wiedererwachst" du ja wieder beim letzten seelenstein. und AFAIK dann auch, wenn du das spiel verläßt und dann neu lädst. 

oder nicht?


----------



## Kandinata (30. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 30.10.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 30.10.2008 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du stirbst dann ja, Speichermarke löscht sich und du erwachst am Seelenstein wieder dafür sind die Dinger noch da 

Zur anderen Sache, wenn du mit F9 speicherst, das Spiel verlässt und dann wieder neu lädst, erwachst du eben nicht am Seelenstein wieder sondern genau an dem Punkt an dem du raus bist, direkt an deiner Speichermarke... Eine Pause wäre zwar "einfacher" gewesen, aber es ist zumindest eine alternative


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2008)

Kandinata am 30.10.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.10.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja klar, aber er will ja aufs klo, NICHT sterben und dann da weitermachen, wo er das spiel verließ - dafür hätt er gerne ne pause. das ist ja eben sein problem.

der punkt ist ja eben, dass nicht extra das spiel verlassen und dann wieder extra den spielstand neu laden will, nur um dem weißen gott die opfergabe zu bringen


----------



## Kandinata (31. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 31.10.2008 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 30.10.2008 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für risikofreie Opfergaben gibt es nunmal keine andere Möglichkeit als Stadt oder eben Rausgehen aufgrund der fehlenden Pause, und im Endeffekt denke ich das Wiedereinstieg oder Zurücklaufen sich Zeitmäßig nicht sonderlich viel nehmen werden...

Wie oft habe ich auch schon nach Pause geschrien wenn ich gerade vor einem Drachen stand als das Telefon sich bemerkbar machte, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben


----------



## Tight7 (31. Oktober 2008)

wann hat man s2 denn durch?
bin jetzt knapp lvl40 und auf dieser "dschungel-insel" wo die pflanzen rumspringen^^
würd gern mal wissen was ich noch vor mir hab.


----------



## Kandinata (31. Oktober 2008)

Tight7 am 31.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wann hat man s2 denn durch?
> bin jetzt knapp lvl40 und auf dieser "dschungel-insel" wo die pflanzen rumspringen^^
> würd gern mal wissen was ich noch vor mir hab.



Keine Angst, hast es fast geschafft


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2008)

Kandinata am 31.10.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Tight7 am 31.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist eigentlich alles, was bis zum ende der hauptquest führt, auch auf der ersten großen karte zu sehen (also: bleibt es die einzige große karte  ), oder ist die karte nur für "akt 1", und dann kommt man noch in eine ganz andere welt/kontinent?


----------



## Succer (31. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 31.10.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 31.10.2008 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das was man sieht, ist die komplette Karte!


----------



## Kaeksch (31. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 31.10.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 31.10.2008 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Akte sind nach den Haupquests aufgeteilt.


----------



## Tight7 (31. Oktober 2008)

und wieviel akte gibt es?


----------



## Succer (31. Oktober 2008)

10, wobei die letzten eigentlich nur noch durch-rauschen, weil es keine/kaum noch nebenquests gibt!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2008)

Succer am 31.10.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 10, wobei die letzten eigentlich nur noch durch-rauschen, weil es keine/kaum noch nebenquests gibt!



kommt man denn während der hauptquest auch immer wieder zu "alten" gegenden, so dass man diese nebenquests auch erst zB in akt 8 machen kann? 

ich weiß hat jetzt nie, ob ich diese und jene quest liegenlassen soll oder nicht...


----------



## Succer (31. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 31.10.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 31.10.2008 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das ist ein Typisches Sacred-Syndrom. auch im ersten Teil gab es so viele Nebenquests, dass die Hauptquest dabei fast untergeht... auf der anderen Seite haben einige nebenquests schon fast den Umfang einer Hauptquest (Geisterdorf)


----------



## Succer (1. November 2008)

Zum Pause-Problem: Versuch  mal per [Alt]+[Tab] aus dem Spiel zu gehen, sieht bei mir so aus, als wenn das ginge...


----------



## max86gt (7. November 2008)

Hab ne Frage und zwar folgende wo kann ich am bestem leveln mit meine Feuer-Hochelfe lvl50.
Noch eine Frage bezüglich Kampagne "Gold" bring mir die Kampagne was oder ist das nur ein höheres schwirigkeitsgrad?
Ach ja Sacred 2 macht zwar spaß aber diese ständige abstürze zwischen 1-3Stunden nerven


----------



## Andy19 (9. November 2008)

max86gt am 07.11.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Hab ne Frage und zwar folgende wo kann ich am bestem leveln mit meine Feuer-Hochelfe lvl50.
> 2.Noch eine Frage bezüglich Kampagne "Gold" bring mir die Kampagne was oder ist das nur ein höheres schwirigkeitsgrad?
> 3. Ach ja Sacred 2 macht zwar spaß aber diese ständige abstürze zwischen 1-3Stunden nerven


1. Einfach durch die Gegend rennen bis man eine große Gruppe hinter sich hat und dann abschlachten, oder? Aber leveln bringt ja nicht viel, weil die Gegner mitleveln.
2. Es ist die selbe Kampagne nur schwieriger und man bekommt wohl auch bessere Items.
3. Ein neuer Patch soll ja bald kommen. Ich hatte keinen Absturz mehr nachdem ich "-nocpubinding" benutzt habe.  
(Sacred2-Desktopverknüpfung, rechts anklicken und Eigenschaften wählen. Im zweiten Dateikartenreiter "Verknüpfung" interessiert das erste Feld Ziel.
Dort steht der Pfad zur sacred2.exe ( " ...\system\sacred2.exe" ). Dahinter hängst Du diesen Parameter an -nocpubinding.
So sieht es dann aus: "C:\Programme\Ascaron Entertainment\Sacred 2\system\sacred2.exe" -nocpubinding)


Eine Frage habe ich auch:
Wie komme ich an den Sumpfdrachen ran? Ich weiß, dass er im äußersten Süd/Osten des Sumpfes sein soll. Gibt es da eine Questverknüpfung, oder habe ich nur noch nicht die richtige Stelle gefunden?


----------



## Kandinata (9. November 2008)

Andy19 am 09.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage habe ich auch:
> Wie komme ich an den Sumpfdrachen ran? Ich weiß, dass er im äußersten Süd/Osten des Sumpfes sein soll. Gibt es da eine Questverknüpfung, oder habe ich nur noch nicht die richtige Stelle gefunden?



Meinst du den hier ?

http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=drachenlj1.jpg

Wenn ja beantwortet dir die Karte alles, ganz unten in der Ecke gibts nen relativ schwer einsehbaren Weg nach Oben in die Berge


----------



## Andy19 (9. November 2008)

Kandinata am 09.11.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 09.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Mein Fehler war, dass ich auf Höhe des Drachens nach einem Weg gesucht. Naja, jetzt ist er fällig.


----------



## max86gt (9. November 2008)

Andy19 am 09.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> max86gt am 07.11.2008 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die tipps mit monster sammeln ist mir ja wohl klahr ^^ wollte halt nur wissen wo man am besten viele monster (nahkämpfer) auf einem haufen sammeln kann, mache das zu zeit in der Wüste!
Leveln tuh ich nicht für monster sondern um schneller lvl auf zu steigen


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2008)

max86gt am 09.11.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die tipps mit monster sammeln ist mir ja wohl klahr ^^ wollte halt nur wissen wo man am besten viele monster (nahkämpfer) auf einem haufen sammeln kann, mache das zu zeit in der Wüste!
> Leveln tuh ich nicht für monster sondern um schneller lvl auf zu steigen


ich find eber/keiler am besten bisher (level35, bin jetzt om oger/ork-gebiet nach dieser magischen grube) zum schnellen kämpfen. die kommen auf einen zu, laufen nicht wieder weg und agieren auch nicht auf distanz. zB da bei diesem einen dorf etwas nördlich von dem erste großen wall, den man über den tunnel umgehen muss.

die ganzen oger, kobolde, räuber usw. haben den nachteil, dass da oft auch bogenschützen dabei sind, die dich mit ihren pfeilen nerven., während du mit ein paar nahkämpfern beschäftigt bist, und wenn du dann im nahkampf fertig bist, musst du den typen extra hinterherlaufen...

ps: wann krieg ich endlich wieder nen neuen slot bei diesen skills mit schwertkampf usw? ich warte jezt glaub ich schon seit level 25...


----------



## max86gt (10. November 2008)

Herbboy am 10.11.2008 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> max86gt am 09.11.2008 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mit meinem lvl 54 habe ich immer noch 4 slots!


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2008)

max86gt am 10.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.11.2008 00:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nein, ich mein die slots links im charakterbildschirm, wo du nach jedem levelaufstieg ein paar punkte neu verteilen kannst auf zB infernofokus, handel usw. - oder eben einen neuen slot aktivieren kannst.


----------



## Succer (10. November 2008)

ich meine ich hätte bei 30 und/oder 35 noch einen gekriegt, oder welches Level bist du jetzt?


----------



## max86gt (10. November 2008)

Herbboy am 10.11.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> max86gt am 10.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



müsste um lvl 35 neuen Slot geben, hab mit 54 nur noch einen freien Slot da muss ich mir aber schon gedanken machen welches Fertigkeit ich da nemme!


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2008)

ich bin level 34 oder 35, nicht ganz sicher... ich brauch unbedingt noch schwertkampf, hab immer wieder schwerter, die erst mit schwertkampf ne zusatzeigenschaft freischalten, und ich BIN hakt beim kamplf auch schwertkämpfer(in)


----------



## max86gt (10. November 2008)

Herbboy am 10.11.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin level 34 oder 35, nicht ganz sicher... ich brauch unbedingt noch schwertkampf, hab immer wieder schwerter, die erst mit schwertkampf ne zusatzeigenschaft freischalten, und ich BIN hakt beim kamplf auch schwertkämpfer(in)



Naja ich benutze halt keine waffen nur die Bonis nutze ich 
 

Wenn ihr mal Server in Opnen Net mit namen Supermia oder Supermia Fight seht seit ihr herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

mal ne vlt. "blöde" frage, die mir erst ketzt mit level35 auffällt:

heißt bei kampfkünsten "Regenerationszeit +20%" nun, dass es 20% LÄNGER oder KÜRZER dauert? 

zB bei dem Buff für die Hochelfe "Kristallschild" steht "...verlängert sich die Regenerationszeit für Sturm nur unwesentlich", d.h. ich ging davon aus, dass die Regenerationszeit und bei einem höheren Level STEIGT, denn der nächste der Wert ist imeme rhöher als der vom kleineren level, zB 27,4% statt 26,8%. und ein "plus x prozent" ist der logik nach an sich eine LÄNGERE Dauer...


und was ist mit RegenerationsBELASTUNG bei Rüstungen? Ist dort es +10% dann "dauert länger", oder sind -10% besser?


----------



## Succer (20. November 2008)

+ is + und - is - 

Die Regenerationszeit kann man nur durch Rüstungskunde oder Konzentration sowie Ausdauer wieder verringern!


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

Succer am 20.11.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> + is + und - is -
> 
> Die Regenerationszeit kann man nur durch Rüstungskunde oder Konzentration sowie Ausdauer wieder verringern!



ok, dann hab ich ja doch nix falsch gemacht. also nochmal:

regenerationsDAUER "+ 20%" => dauert 20% LÄNGER

regenerationsBELASTUNG "+20%" => ebenfalls LÄNGER



ps: es gibt auch zB "infernofokus" bei den skills, da steht dann, dass die regenerationszeit sich um x % VERRINGERT.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt inzwischen nen neuen Patch inkl. neuem content: http://www.sacred2.com/de/


thx @draiselbaer   http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=7470561&x=1


----------



## Dante666 (24. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Immer wenn ich Mobs töte die ich für Quests brauche, gegenstände aufhebe die ich für qsts brauche oder Quests annehme oder abschließe gibt es kurze Ruckler.
Das ist sehr sehr nervig wenn man z.B 40 untote killn muss und dauernd diese Ruckler kommen.
Ansonsten läuft das spiel bei mir ja vollkommen flüssig...
Alles auf sehr hoch, wetter aus und AAx2.
Woran liegt das und gibt es vielleicht ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## Dante666 (26. Dezember 2008)

Weis denn niemand ne lösung zum oben genannten Problem?^^ is übrigens im singelplayer


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2008)

Dante666 am 26.12.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis denn niemand ne lösung zum oben genannten Problem?^^ is übrigens im singelplayer



haste denn den neuesten patch usw? bei mir hakt es da auch manchmal, als ob er den "spruch" lädt, der dabei erscheint, oder auch dieser leichtschimmer beim aufheben.


----------



## Dante666 (26. Dezember 2008)

Yo neuster patch ist drauf.
Ich finde das nur irgendiwe kurios das es total flüsig läuft, aber in diesen Situationen ruckelt.
Vlielleicht isses nur ne miserrable Programmierung >.<..... nur halt echt nervig.
P.S Treiber und der ganze Schnack ist natürlich alles aktuell


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Dezember 2008)

Dante666 am 26.12.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo neuster patch ist drauf.
> Ich finde das nur irgendiwe kurios das es total flüsig läuft, aber in diesen Situationen ruckelt.
> Vlielleicht isses nur ne miserrable Programmierung >.<..... nur halt echt nervig.
> P.S Treiber und der ganze Schnack ist natürlich alles aktuell


Hast du ne Nvidia-GraKa?
Versuch mal die PhysX-Beschleunigung im GraKa-Treiber zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Leolo (27. Dezember 2008)

[Hat einer Nod32 business ed auf Winxp64. Mich nervt daß ich die Firewall ausstellen muss, sonst startet Sacred 2 nicht.
Was muss ich denn da einstellen. Weiss das einer -eventuell den Port ?
Wenn er den local server connected steigt das Programm einfach aus ohne Fehlermeldung. Ich habe den interaktiven Filtermodus-also müsste er Anfragen anzeigen ? Auch im Windows FensterModus kommt keine Anfrage.


----------



## Dante666 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ne ich habe ne Radeon.
Und im CCC habe ich nichts verändert.


----------



## ShiZon (3. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so habe seid kurzem das recht nervtötende Problem das Sacred 2 mit der Fehlermeldung "Game Client funktioniert nicht mehr" abkackt. Das sieht dann so aus, starte das Game wie gehabt, es lädt alles normal bis zum Character/Spielstand laden Bildschirm. Sobald ich auf Character laden gehe, ist erst ein schwarzer Bildschirm und dann wirft mich Sacred 2 wieder raus, manchmal mit der Fehlerneldung und fast immer ohne Meldung, selbst nach über 20 Startversuchen kann das Game nicht geladen werden. Selbst wenn ich ins Spiel reinkomme muß ich jeden Augenblick damit rechnen das Sacred 2 abstürzt.  

Alle z. Z. aktuellen Patches sind drauf, alle Treiber sind neu.

Hat wer einen Vorschlag?

ShiZoedit: Hab Vista 64-Bit.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2009)

ShiZon am 03.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> so habe seid kurzem das recht nervtötende Problem das Sacred 2 mit der Fehlermeldung "Game Client funktioniert nicht mehr" abkackt. Das sieht dann so aus, starte das Game wie gehabt, es lädt alles normal bis zum Character/Spielstand laden Bildschirm. Sobald ich auf Character laden gehe, ist erst ein schwarzer Bildschirm und dann wirft mich Sacred 2 wieder raus, manchmal mit der Fehlerneldung und fast immer ohne Meldung, selbst nach über 20 Startversuchen kann das Game nicht geladen werden. Selbst wenn ich ins Spiel reinkomme muß ich jeden Augenblick damit rechnen das Sacred 2 abstürzt.
> 
> ...



firewall vlt. schuld?


----------



## ShiZon (3. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 03.02.2009 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 03.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die habe ich generell aus, daran liegt es definitiv nicht.


----------



## ShiZon (5. Februar 2009)

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## unpluged (15. Februar 2009)

hab hier n Prob.

Alle Hardware läuft im Standart Takt und benutze XP SP3 und den aktuellsten Patch zu Sacred 2.

Im Zeitraum von 5-45 Minuten in Sacred 2 stürtzt das Spiel mit leichten Texturfehlern und dann mit immer dem GLEICHEN Bluescreen ab.

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

STOP 0x00000050

NV4_disp.dll

Adress BFA80057 baseat BF9D5000

Treiberversion 178.28 , aktuellstes DirectX.

Die 180.60 Treiber ham auch nix gebracht.

PCIe Graka 8600GT 256MB

Gibts irgendwelche Optionen die durchprobieren könnte


BEnchmarks wie FutureMArk 2005 und X3 laufen problemlos, auch bei anderen

Spielen hatte ich keine Bluescreen, z.B. Devil May Cry 4 Demo, keine Probs.


----------



## Andy19 (16. Februar 2009)

unpluged am 15.02.2009 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> 
> 
> NV4_disp.dll


Hier was ich so gefunden habe:
1. .versuche nochmal eine saubere Treiberinstallation
("Deinstallieren die Kartetreiber sauber und die Reste mit Drivercleaner, oder besser :
ausführen "regedit"- select HKey Local Machine/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video und delete alle keys, zu HKey Local Machine/System/ControlSet001, 002, 003 dort delete alle key wenn noch da ist: Install wieder der Kartetreiber")
2. Jemand im Computerbase-Forum hatte die gleiche Fehlermeldung und bei ihm lag es am Mainboard.
3. Einige schieben es auf den Arbeitsspeicher -> Memtest

Viel Glück.


----------



## unpluged (16. Februar 2009)

Andy19 am 16.02.2009 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 15.02.2009 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werde das gleich mal ausprobieren, danke soweit 

Kein Effekt 

Hab festgestellt der Bluescreen ist einigermaßen reproduzierbar.

Er wird ausgelößt wenn man in Schlehenfurt das hellblaue Metalltor öffnet und sofort versucht die Stufen hinauf zu dem großen Anwesen zu laufen. !?


----------



## Andy19 (16. Februar 2009)

unpluged am 16.02.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Effekt
> 
> Er wird ausgelößt wenn man in Schlehenfurt das hellblaue Metalltor öffnet und sofort versucht die Stufen hinauf zu dem großen Anwesen zu laufen. !?


Schade!   
Ich weiß nicht? Firewall beim spielen mal ausschalten oder Neuinstallation des Spiels?


----------



## unpluged (16. Februar 2009)

Andy19 am 16.02.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 16.02.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dann geht der Spielstand in Popo , lieber nicht neuinstallieren.


----------



## Andy19 (17. Februar 2009)

unpluged am 16.02.2009 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 16.02.2009 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorher Spielstand sichern?


----------



## unpluged (17. Februar 2009)

Andy19 am 17.02.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 16.02.2009 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weis schon wie, aber hast du das selbst schon probiert ?


----------



## Andy19 (17. Februar 2009)

unpluged am 17.02.2009 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 17.02.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Sacred2 habe ich es noch nicht probiert, aber warum sollte es nicht gehen. Vielleicht meldet sich hier mal Jemand, der das gemacht hat, als Bestätigung.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (18. Februar 2009)

Andy19 am 17.02.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 17.02.2009 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Spielstände sind in ..\Eigene Dateien\Ascaron Entertainment\Sacred 2 zu finden, ich habe die schon mehrfach ohne Probleme zwischen Desktop und Laptop hin- und herkopiert und zwischenzeitlich das Spiel neu installiert.


----------



## unpluged (18. Februar 2009)

NOODLES_SOS am 18.02.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 17.02.2009 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die fundierte Informationen, dann werde ich nochmal komplett neu installen, mal sehen obs dann mit dem Final Patch weg ist 

Edit:

Der gleiche Bluescreen immernoch, werde mir in Zukunft doch mal ein anderes Mainboard zulegen müssen, da der SoundChip auf alle Fälle schonmal defekt ist, es könnte gut daran liegen...

Nochma EDIT:

Also irgendein Registry Eintrag oder der alte AGP Treiber (Umstieg von AGP auf PCIe) war an dem Bluescreen schuld.

Nach ner Windows XP Komplettneuinstallation läuft alles FEHLERFREI


----------

